# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Muuta joukkoliikenteestä >  Cities in Motion -joukkoliikennepeli

## mty

Hei!

Olemme uusi suomalainen pelistudio ja tällä hetkellä kehitämme julkaisijademoa PC-alustalle tarkoitetusta joukkoliikenneteemaisesta strategiapelistä. Nyt esituotantovaiheessa kaipaisimme alan harrastajien ja asiantuntijoiden mielipiteitä siitä, millaisia featureita pelissä voisi olla.

Peli tulee sijoittumaan maantieteellisesti Euroopan suurkaupunkeihin ja ajallisesti 100 vuoden periodille, 1920-2020. Pelaaminen perustuu  skenaario/kampanjamoodiin, jossa pelaaja toimii joukkoliikenneyrityksen managerina tehden hankintoja ja rakentaen verkkoa. Liikennevälineinä käytössä ovat bussit, raitiovaunut, metro ja vesibussit sekä eräitä erityisratkaisuja (mm. VIP-helikopteri ja monorail). Lisäksi keskeinen osa peliä on monipuolinen karttaeditori, jolla pelaaja voi toteuttaa omia kaupunkeja pelattavaksi ns. sandbox-moodissa. Peli on suunniteltu lähtökohtaisesti yksinpeliksi AI:n kontrolloimia kilpailijoita vastaan.

Tavoitteenamme on saavuttaa sopiva tasapaino realismin ja historiallisen autenttisuuden ja toisaalta matalan oppimiskynnyksen ja koukuttavan gameplayn välillä. Peli on siis suunnattu tietoisesti tällaisista peleistä kiinnostuneelle yleisölle ja vertautuu mittakaavansa osalta _SimCityyn_ ja _Transport/Railroad Tycooniin_. Toisin kuin muissa kuljetussimulaatioissa, pääosassa on kaupungin sisäinen joukkoliikenne ja puhtaasti matkustajien kuljetus. Peli ei siis käsittele lainkaan rahtia. Kaupunkilaiset jakautuvat useisiin matkustajaryhmiin, joilla on omat käyttäytymismallinsa ja vaatimuksensa.

Toivoisimme siis ehdotuksia ja ajatuksia ("wishlist") siitä, millainen mielestänne olisi hyvä joukkoliikennestrategiapeli? Lisäksi kuulisimme mielellämme, mitä hyvää ja huonoa nykyisissä kuljetusstrategiapeleissä kuten _Transport Tycoon/Locomotion_ ja _Traffic Giant_ on?

Terveisin,
 Mikko Tyni & Sampsa Semi,
 Colossal Order Oy
www.colossalorder.fi

----------


## Resiina

> Liikennevälineinä käytössä ovat bussit, raitiovaunut, metro ja vesibussit sekä eräitä erityisratkaisuja (mm. VIP-helikopteri ja monorail).


Onko mukana lähijunat, johdin autot ja palvelulinjat.
Vaikka Helsinki ei ole suurkaupunki niin olisiko mahdollista saada myös Helsinki siihen mukaan esim  muodossa nyk ytv alue (Helsinki, Espoo, Kauniainen, Vantaa, Kirkkonummi ja Kerava) jolloin asukasmääräksi tulee yli Miljoona asukasta alueella.
Ja lopuksi voiko kyseiset linjat aikatauluttaa  :Question: 

ps. kuuluuko köysirata näihin erityisratkaisuihin.

----------


## ultrix

Ainakin matkustajakäyttäytymisen pitäisi olla realistista. Matkustajilla pitää olla lähtöpaikka ja kohde, johon jonkin verran vaikuttaa tosielämässäkin linjaverkko, Aikataulusuunnittelu ainakin vuorovälien tasolla pitäisi olla osana peliä, vähän samaan tapaan kuin pelissä Mobility.

----------


## Hape

Ideana tämänlainen peli on loistava. Ilmeisesti tekoäly hoitaa kaavoituksen pelaajan suunnitellessa linjat.
Pelin aloitusajankohta voisi olla hieman varhaisempi, kuten edellinen vuosisadanvaihde. 
Kannattaisin myös mahdollisten 'esikaupunkiyhtiöiden' kanssa sovittavaa reitti- ja aikatauluyhteistyötä, joka voi vaikka muuttua seudulliseksi.

----------


## Albert

> vähän samaan tapaan kuin pelissä Mobility.


Mobility on kai simulaatiopeli. Lienee ei asia kuin strategiapeli?

----------


## SD202

> Lisäksi kuulisimme mielellämme, mitä hyvää ja huonoa nykyisissä kuljetusstrategiapeleissä kuten _Transport Tycoon/Locomotion_ ja _Traffic Giant_ on?


Tällaista tuli mieleen:

Locomotion
+ suosittu peli eli netistä saa haettua eri skenaarioita sekä lisää kalustoa (http://www.tt-forums.net/)
+ edeltäjiinsä verrattuna enemmän kuljetuskapasiteettia, kun esim. vetureita voi ajattaa tuplavetona
- kaupungit kasvavat (=leviävät) toisinaan liian nopeasti
- tekoälyn junaradan rakennustyyli on huomattavan epätaloudellinen eli paljon korkeita siltoja, mutta tekoälyllä tuntuukin olevan loputtomasti rahaa jo pelin alussa  :Wink: 

Traffic Giant:
+ kuljetusvälineet realistisia: mitä laadukkaamman kuljetusvälineen haluaa, sen enemmän joutuu kaivamaan kuvetta
+ mielenkiintoista talousjohtamista
- useimmissa skenaarioissa ei ole edes tilaa rakentaa raitiovaunua raskaampia raideväyliä
- realismi "hieman" kateissa: miten bussipysäkillä voi olla jopa yli 200 matkustajaa odottamassa kyytiä? No joo, virtuaalimaailma on oma luku sinänsä...

----------


## Kaid

> Lisäksi kuulisimme mielellämme, mitä hyvää ja huonoa nykyisissä kuljetusstrategiapeleissä kuten _Transport Tycoon/Locomotion_ ja _Traffic Giant_ on?


Alkuperäinen Transport Tycoon on yksi omista kaikkien aikojen suosikkipeleistäni. Merkittävin syy tähän oli, että peli ei ollut skenaariopohjainen, vaan siinä saattoi pelata koko 150 (tai miten kauan peli kestikään) vuotta samalla kartalla asettaen omat tavoitteensa. Mieluusti toivoisin samanlaista mahdollisuutta suunnitteilla olevaan peliin (kyseessähän voisi olla vain todella pitkä skenaario).

Locomotion on monella tapaa parempi peli kuin Transport Tycoon, mutta minusta skenaarioiden kanssa on pelissä menty metsään. Osa skenaarioista on aivan liian lyhyitä ja ne pääsee läpi todella helposti, kun taas pisimmissä pärjääminen on todella vaikeaa, koska vastustajia on niin paljon (ja kuten SD202 sanoi, vastustajilla tuntuu olevan rajattomasti rahaa). Locomotioinissa tulee myös mukana skenaarioita harmillisen vähän. Näitä voi toki ladata netistä lisää, mutta kaikki käyttäjät eivät osaa/halua/voi ladata lisämateriaalia, mikä voi rajoittaa pelin käyttöikää.

Muuta wishlistiä (saattaa mennä liian realistiseksi/yksityiskohtaiseksi):

- Helppokäyttöinen skenaario-editori (Railroad Tycoon 2:ssa oli mahdollisuus muuttaa kuvia kartoiksi, mitä pidin itse erittäin kätevänä).
- Tekoäly, joka ottaa huomioon ihmisten matkustustarpeet, eikä yritä vain tehdä maksimaalista määrää rahaa. Joukkoliikenneoperaattorit lähtevät yleensä tarpeesta kuljettaa ihmisiä (kotoisina esimerkkinä Kulosaaren raitiotie ja Steniuksen radat), ja tämä olisi minusta syytä ottaa pelissä huomioon.
- Rakennusmoodi, jossa ensin suunnitellaan mitä rakennetaan ja hyväksytään suunnitelma _ennen_ kuin yhtään rahaa kuluu. Suunnitelman hyväksymisen jälkeen rata/tie/whatever voisi olla tietyn aikaa olemassa tilavarauksena niin, ettei vastustaja tai kaupunki voi rakentaa mitään, mikä estää oman rakennelman toteuttamisen. Mikään ei ole niin ärsyttävää kuin rakentaa kalliilla rautatie esim. Transport Tycoonissa ja joutua purkamaan se lähes valmiina kun kilpailija onkin rakentanut radanpätkän oman suunnitelman kannalta väärään paikkaan tms. Mahdollisesti suunnittelumoodi voisi toimia kuten rakennusmoodi nykyisissä peleissä, eli laitetaan radat/tiet/laiturit paikoilleen, mutta ilman, että mikään tehty on pysyvää. Kun suunnitelma olisi hyväksytty, rakentaisi peli radan/tien suunnitelman mukaisesti ilman,e ttä pelaajan tarvitsee lätkiä paloja paikoilleen kahteen kertaan.
- Julkisen mielipiteen muutokset eri joukkoliikennevälineitä kohtaan. Esim. kaupunki voisi tukea metron rakentamista 1950-1980 -luvuilla ja suhtautua nuivasti raitioteihin.
- Mahdollisuus yhteistyöhön kaupunkien kanssa kaavoituksessa (ratavarauksen jättäminen, mahdollisuus saada yksinoikeus jonkin alueen joukkoliikenteeseen tietyksi aikaa).
- Realistinen kalustonhankintajärjestelmä; toimitusaika (kalustoa ei siis saa heti), tilattava erissä, kiskoliikenteessä eri raidelevyksien merkitys ja erilaista kalustoa eri raidelevyksille, omanmaalaisten tehtaiden suosiminen, mahdollisuus yhteistyöhön tehtaiden kanssa prototyyppijärjestelmiä tehtäessä (vrt. Helsingin metro), etc.
- Aikataulujen suunnittelu (sen sijaan että liikennevälineet lähtevät milloin sattuu). Peli voisi laskea kalustotarpeen ja suositella pelaajalle tarvittavien liikenneyksiköiden määrää. Mielellään pelaaja voisi myös itse valita, mikä kalusto laitetaan millekin linjalle. (Tai vaihtoehtoisesti pelaaja voisi valita, tekeekö peli kalustosijoitukset automaattisesti vai tekeekö ne itse).
- Varikot.

Hapen kanssa olisin samaa mieltä hiukan aikaisemman aloitusajankohdan mielekkyydestä.

----------


## tlajunen

Hyvä idea pelille, ymmärtääkseni vastaavaa kaupunkimittakaavan kuljetuspeliä ei olekaan tehty. Muilla olikin hyviä pointteja, mutta tässä lisää pohdittavaa...

---
Taustaa mielipiteideni tueksi:
Itse olen pelaillut runsaasti SimCityjä, Railroad Tycooneita, Transport Tycoonia ja sen avoimen lähdekoodin kloonia OpenTTD:tä (joka muuten sopivilla lisäpalikoilla on varsin mainio realistisine opastimineen ja matkustajien määräasemineen) sekä saksalaista hoosee-tason operointisimulaattori Bahn'ia. Lisäksi nykyammatin kautta on varsin hyvä tuntuma raskaaseen raideliikennöintiin kaupunkialueella. Olen myös ollut beta-testaamassa erästä vuoden peliksi maailmassa valitun strategiapelin lisäosaa. Lisätietoja kerron pyydettäessä yksityisviestitse.
---


Seikkoja, joita olisi asjallista nähdä kehittelemässänne pelissä:

- Matkustajien käyttäytyminen. Matkustajat tietävät, minne haluavat mennä, eivätkä nouse kulkuvälineisiin, jotka eivät kohti määränpäätä vie. Matkustajat myöskin palaavat samaa reittiä takaisin (symmetrinen matkustuskäyttäytyminen, mielestäni riittävä yleistys peliä varten). Varsin hyvä toteutus asiasta on OpenTTD:n lisäpalikka "Passenger and Cargo Distribution" (http://wiki.openttd.org/Passenger_an...o_distribution), jonka ideoita kannattanee käyttää, eikä tarvitse keksiä pyörää tältä osin uudestaan  :Smile: 

- Asemat roolittuvat ympäröivän kaupungin mukaan. Osaa asemia ympäröi pääasiassa työpaikat, osaa asunnot, osaa asiointikohteet. Nämä määrittelevät liikkumistarpeet eri vuorokaudenaikoina. Mahdollisesti yksinkertaistaen siten, että työpaikat ja asiointi ovat sama asia, jolloin ruuhkahuiput suuntautuvat aamulla asuntovaltaisesta työpaikka-/asiointivaltaisiin alueisiin, iltapäivällä takaisin. Further yksinkertaistus: ruuhka-aikoja ei erotella, vaan päivän liikkuminen muodostuu voimakkaammin asunnoilta työpaikoille ja takaisin (symmetrisesti), vähemmän työpaikoilta toisille, ja vähiten asunnoilta toisille. Lisämausteena eri koulutustason alueita: paremmin toimeentulevien asujaimistoa vs. kerrostalolähiöitä -> korkean teknologian työpaikkoja vs. duunariduunia. Alempi koulutustaso luonnollisesti aiheuttaisi enemmän liikkumistarvetta, parempipalkkaiset tuppaavat kulkemaan autoilla.

- Rautatiet. Vaikka itse rautatieliikennöintiä ei toteutettaisi, tulisi rautatiet ja niiden asemat näkyä tilavarauksina, ja liityntäpisteinä kartan "ulkopuolisiin" kohteisiin. Ihmiset eivät käy töissä tai asioimassa ainoastaan kaupungin sisällä.

- Kaupunkien rakenne. Ylläolevan mahdollistamiseksi kaupungeissa tulisi olla työpaikkavoittoisia alueita, sekä asuntovoittoisia alueita (lähiöitä). Ehdottoman tärkeä ominaisuus on kaupunkien sattumanvaraisuus. Ei liene helppoa generoida automaattisesti realistisia mutta sattumanvaraisia rakenteita, mutta tämä olisi hyvin tärkeä asia uudelleenpelattavuusarvon nostamiseksi.

- Kaupunkien kehittyminen. Kaupungit kasvavat realistisesti. Mieluiten vieläpä siten, että hyvin palveltu joukkoliikennesolmukohta ruokkii ympäröivää rakennetta, jolloin muodostuu yhä suurenevia keskuksia.

- Edellä mainitsemani seikat ovat hyvin pitkälti automaattisesti pelin taustalla räknättäviä asioita, joten ne eivät pilaa pelikokemusta ylenpalttisella detaljiähkyllä. Toki hooseepelaajia varten voisi olla mahdollista tarkastella tilastoja hyvinkin yksityiskohtaisesti.


Hyvä idea voisi olla avata oma vuorovaikutteinen foorumi pelin/firman kotisivulle, kuten syksyllä julkaistavan simcitytyyppiset pelit uudelle tasolle nostavan CitiesXL:n ranskalaiset kehittäjät ovat tehneet (www.citiesxl.com).

HTH, HAND, kuten joillain on tapana sanoa  :Smile:

----------


## Antero Alku

Tämä on oikein hauska asia ja tietokonepeli, jota voisin jopa itse suostua kokeilemaan. Se edellyttää, että peli on tarpeeksi realistinen, mutta samaa edellyttänee pelin menestyminen kuluttajamarkkinoillakin.

Alan ammattilaisena totean, että olettepa aika haasteen ottanut. Mutta riittävästi pelkistämällä siitä varmaan saa mukavan pelin, joka myös opettaa jotain. Ja sehän siitä kiinnostavan tekee.

Aiemmissa viesteissä on jo tullut esille hyviä näkökohtia. Menenkin tässä asian juurelle.

Kuinka hyvin tunnette sitä, miten joukkoliikenne on järjestetty? Tämä nimittäin vaikuttaa aivan pelin perusasetelmaan. 1920-luvulla joukkoliikenneyritykset kilpailivat keskenään matkustajista siten, että yritykset hoitivat itse kaiken. Siis radat, jos oli kyse raideliikenteestä tai bussilinjojen reitit, pysäkit, kaluston, liput, aikataulut jne. Nykyään tilanne on aivan toinen. YTV-alueen tapaisessa tilanteessa liikennöitsijät (nyt vain bussifirmat) kilpailevat toisiaan vastaan parhailla YTV:lle ja HKL:lle osoitetuilla tarjouksilla useiden vuosien liikennöintisopimuksesta. Matkustajamäärällä ei ole merkitystä, sillä lipputulot ja lipunmyyntiriskin pitävät YTV ja HKL, jotka päättävät reitit ja aikataulut. Toinen tapa on, että liikennöitsijät kilpailevat viranomaisten myöntämistä liikenneluvista, jonka saatuaan yrityksellä on yksinoikeus lupaa koskevaan linjaan. Kilpailijat eivät ole silloin matkustajia noukkimassa.

Nykytilanteessa joukkoliikenteen kilpailija on yksityisautoilu. Toisaalta kuitenkin kilpailutilanne on epäreilu siten, että joukkoliikenteen tilaajan (YTV ja HKL esim.) tai linjaluvan haltijan keinot vaikuttaa kilpailuasetelmaan ovat kovin rajalliset. Tärkeimmät kilpailutekijät määrittelee kaavoittaja. Esimerkiksi harvaan rakennettu asuinalue tai sinne tänne sijoitetut tehtaat ja konttorit tekevät joukkoliikenteen mahdottomaksi. Tiivis korttelikaupunki ja korkeat rakennukset taas eivät jätä tilaa (pysäköintipaikkoja ja tarpeeksi monikaistaisia katuja) autoilijoille, vaan on pakko käyttää joukkoliikennettä.

Elävässä elämässä joukkoliikenne siis kilpailee kaavoitusratkaisuista ja julkisista investointirahoista. Historiasta tätä hyvin kuvaava esimerkki on Martinlaakson rata. Uutta kaupunkirakennetta oli päätetty tehdä, kysymys oli sitten siitä, rakennetaanko rata vai moottoritie.

Mitä tai ketä vastaan pelissä siis voisi kilpailla? Mikä on pelaajan rooli? Mistä pelissä kilpaillaan?

Itse ratkaisisin asian näin:

Pelaaja on joukkoliikennesuunnittelija, jonka tehtävänä on suunnitella ja toteuttaa kaupunkiin joukkoliikenneverkko, joka maksimoi joukkoliikenteen käytön. Tämä olisi yksinkertaisin pelitilanne. Pro-tasolla tulisi maksimoida joukkoliikenteen käyttö ja samalla maksimoida joukkoliikenteen taloudellinen tulos (joko pienin mahdollinen subventio tai suurin mahdollinen ylijäämä). Pelaajan tehtävä siis on aika lailla sama kuin olette kaavailleet, mutta toimintaympäristö on toinen.

Esitän tehtäväksi joukkoliikenteen käytön maksimointia siksi, että taloudellisen tuloksen maksimointi ei ole realistinen tavoite. Keskimäärin joukkoliikenne ei ole tuottavaa liiketoimintaa vaan julkinen palvelu, kuten kadut, koulut tai terveydenhoito. Noihin kaikkiin menee julkista rahaa eivätkä maksut kata menoja, mutta nuo palvelut on järjestettävä.

Pelaajan vastustajia ovat kaavoittajat ja autoliikenteen suunnittelijat. Peliasetelma on, että pelaajan uhkana on autoliikenteen määrän kasvu ja se, että kaavoittaja päättääkin käyttää liikenneinfran investointirahat rakentaakseen lisää autoteitä. Pelissä tämä menisi niin, että kun peli tarjoaa kaupungin kasvaessa uuden alueen, jonne tulee asukkaita, työpaikkoja ja palveluita, pelaajan tulee tehdä ehdotus joukkoliikenteestä. Peli laskee sitten ehdotuksen laadun ja päättää, toteutetaanko ehdotus tai pyydetäänkö pelaajalta uusi. Tämä valinta perustuu pelissä määriteltyihin kriteereihin kaupungin tavoitteista. Kriteerejä voisi pelaajakin asetta tai valita joitain strategioita, joiden puitteissa pelataan.

Pelin täytyy osata simuloida ihmisten käyttäytymistä sekä liikenneverkon toimintaa kaupungissa. Pelissä pitää olla ohjelmoituna ihmisten liikkumistarpeita ja -tottumuksia. Realistisuus ja pelin pysyminen ylipäätään järkevänä riippuu aika paljon näistä asioista. Pelin tulisi hallita esim. autoliikenteen ruuhkautuminen, pysäköimisen merkitys ja kävelymatkat ja -ajat niin autolle kuin pysäkillekin. Joukkoliikenteen kapasiteetit, pysäkkiajat ja ajoajat pysäkkien välillä täytyy määrittää todellisuutta vastaten. Joukkoliikenne toimii aikataulujen perusteella, tämä on otettava huomioon erityisesti vaihtojen toiminnassa.

Pelin pitää hallita auto- ja joukkoliikenteen kustannukset  ja muut arviointikriteerit, kuten ympäristönäkökohdat, jotta pelin kaupunginvaltuusto osaa päättää, mitä liikennehankkeita toteutetaan.

Peliin tulee aika lailla oletusarvoja, koska muuten pelistä tulee liian vaikea pelata. Mutta pelin toiminta kuitenkin edellyttää paljon lähtöarvoja, vaikka pelaaja ei niitä kaikkia tiedä ja ymmärrä. Pro-pro-tasolle on tietenkin mukavaa, jos näitä oletusarvoja voi jollain konfaustilalla muokata.

Yksi lähtöarvo-oletus on, miten tarkasti liikenteen toimintaa lasketaan. Pelataanko vain ruuhka-aikaa, joka on liikenneverkon mitoittava tekijä? Tällöin peliä hallitsee työmatkailu. Mutta todellisessa elämässä ihmiset tekevät karkeasti yhtä paljon työ-, asiointi- ja vapaa-ajan matkoja, ja nämä vaikuttavat toisiinsa. Esimerkiksi siten, että jos kauppaan ei pääse kuin autolla, mennään sitten töihinkin autolla, vaikka olisi kuinka hyvä joukkoliikenne vieressä.

Tarjolla olevien liikennevälineiden määrällä ei minusta ole suurta merkitystä pelin logiikan luomiseksi, mutta ne ovat varmasti kivoja pelaamisen kannalta. Jos pelin markkina-alueeksi kaavaillaan muutakin Eurooppaa kuin Suomea, mukaan kannattaa ottaa muutamia paikallisia erikoisuuksia. Suomelle vieraita juttuja ovat mm. johdinautot, junaradoille menevät ratikat, pienet kumipyöräiset automaattimetrot tai köysirata. Meillä taas mukava erikoisuus on lautta, jos kaupunki on rannikolla tai joen varrella.

Jos on tarkoitus pelata realistisesti esim. 100 vuotta 1920-2020, tällöin pitäisi ottaa huomioon teknologian, kulttuurin ja elintason kehityksen vaikutukset. 1920-luvulla autolla ei ollut suurtakaan merkitystä joukkoliikenteen uhkana, mutta 1970-luvulla oli. Kaavoitusperiaatteet olivat myös aivan toiset. 1920-luvulla rakennettiin Helsingissä Töölöä, 50 vuotta myöhemmin lähiöitä. Asiointiliikennettä erillisenä ei 1920-luvulla juuri ollut, kun kaikki ostettiin kivijalkakaupoista omasta korttelista. 1970-luvulla käytiin ostareilla ja nykyään kauppakeskuksissa. Päivittäisten matkojen määrä ja pituus on lisääntynyt, mutta matkoihin käytetty aika ei. Olisiko siksi helpompi pelata pysähtyneessä ajassa siten, että pelaaja valitsee vaikka pelin, jossa kaupunki kasvaa 1920-luvun tapaan tai 2000-luvun tapaan. Helpompaa sekä pelaajalle että pelin tekemiselle.

Kaupunkieditori on minusta mainio lisä. Sen kanssa voi kokeilla, mitä erilaiset kaupunkirakenteet merkitsevät. Kaupunkirakentaminen ja kaavoitus eivät ole todellisuudessa yksiviivaisia asioita, vaan on eri periaatteita, jotka vaikuttavat vahvasti liikenteeseen. Tällaisia asioita ovat kävelyalueet, rakennusten korkeus, pientalot ja niiden tonttien koot, kauppakeskukset tai lähikaupat, pysäköintipolitiikka jne. Eri aikoina on ollut erilaiset kaupunki-ihanteet, kuten edellä jo tuli kuvatuksi.

Jos teette pelin hyvin, siitä on vaikka opetusvälineeksi. Yritystalouden opetuksessa on yrityspeli ollut opetusvälineenä jo 1970-luvulla. Tietotekniikka ja pelien grafiikka tarjoavat hyvät mahdollisuudet harjoittelupelaamiseen kaavoituksessa ja liikennesuunnittelussa, kun vaan joku sen pelin rakentaa.

Antero

----------


## hylje

Miksi pelaisin tätä OpenTTD:n sijaan?

3-uloitteinen kartta ts. vapaamuotoiset sillat ja tunnelitAikatauluviritys: päivä ei kulu kahdessa sekunnissa, vaan vuorokaudenajalla on selkeää merkitystäKalusto voi hajota, mutta vain jos huolto ei pelaa: monipuolisemmat varikotMonipuolisemmat asemat: asema ei koppaa väestöä ympäristöstään maagisesti, vaan matkustajat tulevat laiturille asti jalan. Kulkureittien suunnittelu on osa asemia esim. Sims-tyyliin seurauksineen kuten väkivirran sujuvuus, viihtyisyys, turvallisuusAutomaatio, jolla samoja asioita ei tarvitsisi säätää moneen kertaan: haluamalleen saarekepysäkille saa haluamansa suojatie- ja katosjärjestelyt kun kertaalleen ne määrittää sille pysäkkiluokalle. Samoin esim. metroaseman laiturijärjestelyt voi standardoida 1- tai 2-sisäänkäyntisiksi jne. Hyvällä automaatiolla säätömahdollisuuksia voi olla lukemattomia ilman murskaavaa monimutkaisuutta tai toistoa

----------


## mty

Kiitämme aktiivisuudestanne, ketjuun näkyy kertyneen paljon hyviä ehdotuksia ja eriteltyä analyysia  :Smile: .




> Onko mukana lähijunat, johdin autot ja palvelulinjat.


Lähijunia, johdinautoja ja palvelulinjoja pelissä ei todennäköisesti tulla näkemään. Raskaan raidekaluston osalta päädymme näillä näkymin metroon ja monorailiin, lähijunien kohdalla ongelmana oli verkon ulottuminen usean kaupungin alueelle vs. edellämainittujen selkeästi (yleensä) yksittäisen kaupungin sisäinen ulottuma. Lähijunien toimintasäde on siis yleisesti ottaen pidempi kuin muiden pelin käsittelemien välineiden.

Johdinautojen kohdalla "ongelma" on puhtaasti visuaalinen: haluamme eritellä bussit ja raitiovaunut selkeästi toisistaan ja siten on parempi, että vain yhden ajoneuvotyypin mukana seuraa johdinrakenteet. Johdinautoja ei kuitenkaan olla täysin poissulkemassa, mutta julkaisijademovaiheessa niitä ei sisällytetä peliin.

Palvelulinjat toimintamalliltaan pysäkki/asemasidonnaisesta liikenteestä eroavana rikkovat liikaa yleistä pelilogiikkaa, joka on yhtenäinen neljän kulkuneuvotyypin kesken (bussit, raitiovaunut, metro/monorail, vesiliikenne).




> Ainakin matkustajakäyttäytymisen pitäisi olla realistista. Matkustajilla pitää olla lähtöpaikka ja kohde, johon jonkin verran vaikuttaa tosielämässäkin linjaverkko, Aikataulusuunnittelu ainakin vuorovälien tasolla pitäisi olla osana peliä, vähän samaan tapaan kuin pelissä Mobility.


Pelissä kaupunkilaisia simuloidaan yksilöinä: jokaisella on nimi, ikä, asuinpaikka ja useimmilla lisäksi työpaikka. Kaikki kaupunkilaiset kuuluvat johonkin seitsemästä ryhmästä: _blue collars_, _white collars_, _business people_, _students_, _pensioners_, _tourists_ ja _unemployed_. Ryhmällä on yhtenäiset mieltymykset ja liikkumistarpeet, jotka vaihtelevat pelattavan ajanjakson mukaan. Joidenkin ryhmien edustajat ovat esimerkiksi toisia alttiimpia suosimaan yksityisautoilua.

Kaupunkilaiset toteuttavat neljäntyyppisiä matkoja: _commuting_ (työmatkat), _shopping_ (ostosmatkat), _leisure_ (matkat ajanvietekohteisiin) ja _visiting government buildings_ (asiointimatkat). Vastaavasti kartalla jokaisella rakennuksella on näihin matkoihin liittyvä merkitys. Kaikki matkat alkavat asuinpaikasta ja päättyvät lopulta sinne. Matkoja voidaan kuitenkin ketjuttaa, eli esimerkiksi työpaikalta matka voi jatkua suoraan ostos- tai ajanvietekohteeseen.

Pelissämme joukkoliikennettä hallinnoidaan linjatasolla. Pelaaja siis rakentaa linjan, joka muodostuu sen varrella olevista pysäkeistä ja reittipisteistä. Linja aktivoituu, kun sille allokoidaan vähintään yksi ajoneuvo ja linjan kapasiteettia voidaan tehostaa lisäämällä standardikalustoa tai hankkimalla suuremman matkustajamäärän kuljettavia ratkaisuja, kuten nivel- tai kaksikerrosbusseja.

Aikataulujen hallinta on toistaiseksi jätetty pois konseptista, sillä kyseessä on mikromanagerointi-feature johon kuluva aika muihin pelin keskeisiin toimintoihin nähden on epätasapainossa. Lisäksi pelissä ei tämänhetkisellä toteutuksella ole varsinaisia vuorokaudenaikoja - kalenterivuorokausi kuluu n. kolmessa minuutissa normaalilla simulaationopeudella pelattaessa - joten vuorokaudenaikojen vaikutusta kaupunkilaisten liikkumiskäyttäytymiseen ei ole mallinnettu. Tästä seuraa liikennestrategiapeleille tyypillinen tilanne jossa yhden bussivuoron ajaminen saattaa kestää useita vuorokausia. Tätä ei kuitenkaan yleensä ole nähty ongelmana (mm. Railroad Tycoon, Traffic Giant ja Mobility), etenkin kun pelissämme näkökulma keskittyy joukkoliikenneyrityksen johtamiseen jopa 20-30 vuoden mittaisissa skenaarioissa.




> - Rautatiet. Vaikka itse rautatieliikennöintiä ei toteutettaisi, tulisi rautatiet ja niiden asemat näkyä tilavarauksina, ja liityntäpisteinä kartan "ulkopuolisiin" kohteisiin. Ihmiset eivät käy töissä tai asioimassa ainoastaan kaupungin sisällä.


Kaukoliikenteen rooli pelissä on toimia "portteina" kaupunkiin. Lento-, laiva- ja junaliikenteen asemat tuovat uusia ihmisiä pelaajan joukkoliikennejärjestelmän asiakkaiksi ja ovat sen vilkkaita solmukohtia.




> - Helppokäyttöinen skenaario-editori (Railroad Tycoon 2:ssa oli mahdollisuus muuttaa kuvia kartoiksi, mitä pidin itse erittäin kätevänä).





> - Kaupunkien kehittyminen. Kaupungit kasvavat realistisesti. Mieluiten vieläpä siten, että hyvin palveltu joukkoliikennesolmukohta ruokkii ympäröivää rakennetta, jolloin muodostuu yhä suurenevia keskuksia.


Loppukäyttäjille tarkoitettu monipuolinen visuaalinen karttaeditori on alusta asti ollut tärkeä tavoite. Editorilla on mahdollista muokata maastoa vapaasti (SimCity 4:n maastoeditorin tapaan), rakentaa tieverkko ja sijoitella rakennukset. Lisäksi editorissa on erityinen aikajana-toiminto, jolla kaupungista voidaan rakentaa vuosikymmen-vedoksia (1920, 1930, 1940 jne). Esimerkiksi Helsingin kasvu kantakaupunginniemeltä pohjoiseen ja laajeneminen itä- ja länsisuuntaan alueliitosten myötä on mahdollista simuloida tarkasti.

Pelin aikana pelaaja ei voi rakentaa uusia katuja tai muokata kaupungin maastoa samaan tapaan kuin editorimoodissa. Liikennevälineille voi kuitenkin rakentaa pysäkkejä, siltoja ja kääntöpaikkoja myös kaavoitetullekin alueelle. Esimerkiksi raitioteitä tai metron tunneli- ja maanpäällisiä rataosuuksia voi rakentaa vapaasti myös olemassaolevan katuverkon ulkopuolelle.




> - Julkisen mielipiteen muutokset eri joukkoliikennevälineitä kohtaan. Esim. kaupunki voisi tukea metron rakentamista 1950-1980 -luvuilla ja suhtautua nuivasti raitioteihin.


Juuri tällaisia ilmiöitä tullaan käsittelemään kaupunkikohtaisissa skenaarioissa. Muutamina esimerkkeinä suunnitelluista skenaarioista voidaan mainita esim. entisen Itä- ja Länsi-Berliinin metroverkkojen yhdistäminen 90-luvun alussa, metron rakentaminen Palma de Mallorcalle 60-luvun turistibuumin aikaan ja joukkoliikenneratkaisun toteuttaminen lentoasemalta vuoristossa sijaitsevaan hiihtokeskukseen 50-luvun Sveitsissä.

Tällä hetkellä tarkoitus on julkaista n. 10 laajaa skenaariota pelin mukana. Maantieteellisesti ne jakautuvat Pohjois- ja Etelä-Eurooppaan.




> Kalusto voi hajota, mutta vain jos huolto ei pelaa: monipuolisemmat varikot


Kalustolla on _reliability_- ja _condition_ -arvot, jotka määrittävät näiden perusluotettavuuden ja senhetkisen kunnon, joka on suoraan sidonnainen pelaajan määrittämään _maintenance leveliin_. Conditioniin vaikuttaa myös, kuinka paljon kyseisellä ajoneuvolla on ajettu. Kalustoa on siis huoltojen lisäksi uusittava tasaisin väliajoin. Varikoiden toiminta on pelkistetty niistä aiheutuviin henkilöstökustannuksiin ja huoltojen budjetointiin.

--

Kuulemme mielellämme vielä lisää ehdotuksia ja toiveita, nämä ohjaavat suunnitteluamme toivottavasti enemmän loppukäyttäjiä miellyttävään suuntaan. Itsenäisenä pelikehitysyrityksenä joudumme kuitenkin huomioimaan julkaisijoiden vaatimukset ja on varsin todennäköistä, että peliä on vietävä kaupallisempaan ja pelkistetympään suuntaan. Pyrimme kuitenkin itsekin strategiapelien pitkäaikaisina ystävinä toteuttamaan mahdollisimman realistisen ja samalla kertaa hauskan pelikokemuksen.

Kysymyksiä ja palautetta voi lähettää myös suoraan:

sampsa.semi at colossalorder.fi
mikko.tyni at colossalorder.fi

----------


## Albert

> Itsenäisenä pelikehitysyrityksenä joudumme kuitenkin huomioimaan julkaisijoiden vaatimukset ja on varsin todennäköistä, että peliä on vietävä kaupallisempaan ja pelkistetympään suuntaan.


No ehkä sitten, kun pelistä tulee suuri menestys, julkaistaan "pro-versio" erikseen.
Sitten täälläkin taas kiinnostutaan enemmän  :Wink: .

----------


## Resiina

Missäköhän vaiheessa tämä kyseinen projekti on  :Question:

----------


## Albert

> Missäköhän vaiheessa tämä kyseinen projekti on


Tuskin siitä koskaan kuullaan mitään. Firman kotisivullakin täydet 7 (lyhyttä) riviä tekstiä  :Laughing: .

----------


## ultrix

Peli on siis saanut nimen. Juttua kotimaisista peleistä, myös tästä Aamulehden su|asiat-liitteen tämän päivän numerossa.

Peli ilmestynee näillä näkymin Q1/2011, mutta toisaalta: niinhän Star Wreck: ItP-elokuvankin piti tulla kesällä 2000 tai säkällä pikkasen aiemminkin, mutta ensi-ilta oli elokuussa 2005...

----------


## thautal

Peli on ilmeisesti edelleen tulossa ja hyvä niin.  :Smile:  Itse ainakin olen erittäin kiinnostunut siitä, SimCity 4:ää on tullut tahkottua aika paljon (vaikka nimenomaan sen liikennepuoli on melko turhauttavaa). Luultavasti tulen ostamaan tämän tuotoksen, niin mielenkiintoiselta vaikuttaa.

Lisää infoa löytyy Edomen uutisesta: http://plaza.fi/edome/uutiset/suomal...ansport-tycoon

Traileri taas Youtubesta: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ik94pfxg_q4

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Tämä on aivan loistava uutinen. Nimimerkillä 'Simutransiin innostunut`

----------


## Knightrider

Pelaan TrafficGiantia lähes päivittäin, sillä sen idea on niin täydellinen ja olen odottanut turhaan sen kehittymistä. Transport Giantkin minulta löytyy mutta silti pidän enemmän TrafficGiantista, se keskittyy enemmän joukkoliikenteeseen sisältäen myös raitiovaunut ja mappieditorin. Huono koneeni pyörittää kyseistä vuoden 2000 peliä ongelmitta mutta tämän trailerin nähtyäni toivoisin omistavani paremman koneen. Myös Bus-Simulator 2009:ää on ärsyttävää pelata n. 10 fps:llä ja huonoimmilla grafiikoilla :Icon Frown: . Trailerin nähtyäni ei voi muuta sanoa kuin että uutta konetta hankkimaan, tuo peli on saatava, tahtoo  :Very Happy: 

Hyvää työtä, ainakin trailerin perusteella!

PS. toivottavasti mukana mm. johdinautot, suomen kieli ja raide/kalustokerroin (joka jo Traffic Giantissa löytyy)

----------


## NS

Tulevaa Cities in Motion -joukkoliikennepeliä varten on kehitetty tutun näköinen ratikka, ks. http://www.facebook.com/Citiesinmotion .

----------


## Albert

> . Trailerin nähtyäni ei voi muuta sanoa kuin että uutta konetta hankkimaan, tuo peli on saatava, tahtoo 
> Hyvää työtä, ainakin trailerin perusteella!


Siellä sitä mennään 90 asteen kurveissa just yhtä kovaa kuin suorilla.
Vakuuttavaa  :Wink:

----------


## Knightrider

> Siellä sitä mennään 90 asteen kurveissa just yhtä kovaa kuin suorilla.
> Vakuuttavaa


No voi kamala :Smile:  Voisi kyllä laittaa palautetta asiasta (mutta tuohan on vasta demovideo ja silti vaikuttaa lähestulkoon täydelliseltä peliltä..)

----------


## Albert

> No voi kamala Voisi kyllä laittaa palautetta asiasta (mutta tuohan on vasta demovideo ja silti vaikuttaa lähestulkoon täydelliseltä peliltä..)


No demossahan sitä luulisi pantavan parasta esille. Ja pelithän on pelejä. Ei kai niiltä saa liikaa toden tuntua odottaakaan.

----------


## Kaid

Itseasiassa Albertin pointti on mielestäni ihan relevantti. Esim. Railroad Tycoon II:ssa junat hidastivat suhteellisen realistisesti mutkaan tultaessa (ja hidastuksen suuruus riippui mutkan kaarresäteestä). Samanlainen ominaisuus oli muistaakseni myös Transport Tycoonin jatko-osassa Locomotionissa. Eli kyllä tälläinen oikeastaan pitäisi Cities in Motioniinkin saada...

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Esim. Railroad Tycoon II:ssa junat hidastivat suhteellisen realistisesti mutkaan tultaessa (ja hidastuksen suuruus riippui mutkan kaarresäteestä). Samanlainen ominaisuus oli muistaakseni myös Transport Tycoonin jatko-osassa Locomotionissa.


Myös itse Transport Tycoonissa, samoin kuin Locomotionissa, tämä ominaisuus on. Ja tämähän siis tietenkin vaikuttaa matka-aikaan. Eli mitä suorempi rata, sen suurempi keskinopeus. Mielestäni hyvin ratkaiseva tekijä, varsinkin Locomotionin ratikkalinjoilla.

----------


## Antero Alku

Käykääs vilkaisemassa: http://www.paradoxplaza.com/games/cities-in-motion

Jos jotain näistä peliasioista ymmärrän, niin tämä on nyt valmistunut beta-vaiheeseen ja voi rekisteröityä kokeilijaksi.

Antero

----------


## Jonp

Moi,

tästä linkistä saa ladattua pelin kokeiluversion:

http://www.fileplanet.com/218504/210...en-Beta-Client

Eilen kokeilin, ja hyvin toimi. Kokoversiota odotellessa.

T. Joni

----------


## Knightrider

Mites tuossa CIM:ssä saa tietää että minne ihmiset haluaa? TrafficGiantissa kun on asettamassa pysäkkiä, näkyy tietyllä värillä minne siltä pysäkiltä haluttaisiin matkustaa.

----------


## sm3

> Mites tuossa CIM:ssä saa tietää että minne ihmiset haluaa? TrafficGiantissa kun on asettamassa pysäkkiä, näkyy tietyllä värillä minne siltä pysäkiltä haluttaisiin matkustaa.


Viemällä hiiren pysäkin päälle (tai sen jossa näkyy odottavien matkustajien määrä) 
näet miten odottavat matkustajat jakautuvat eri linjoille. En tiedä mistä näkee minne he halusisivat linjoja tehtävän. Niitä pyyntöjä tulee joskus, mutta...

----------


## tlajunen

Koska tuossa avoimessa betassa ei voi peliään tallentaa, ei voi tehdä kovin syvää analyysiä, mikä on harmi.

Jotain kritisoitavaa kuitenkin jäi mieleen:

- Kalusto jonoutuu. Pelissä ei ole minkäänlaista aikataulutusta, tai automaattista intervallointia. Kohtalaiseen lopputulokseen pääsee, kun lisää linjalle yhtä monta kulkuneuvoa, kuin siinä on edestakaisella reitillä pysäkkejä. Tällöin kulkuneuvot eivät "mahdu" jonoutumaan juurikaan. Olisi kuitenkin toivottavaa, että myös harvempaa vuoroväliä voisi liikennöidä jonoutumatta.

- Rahavirrat tarvitsevat balansointia. Tein vanhaan Wieniin pari ratikkalinjaa. Molemmilla linjoilla oli yhtä monta ratikkaa, kuin oli pysäkkejä... tiheys siis vähintäänkin riittävä. Silti molemmilla linjoilla raitiovaunut kulkivat suurimman osan matkaa täysinä - latvoilla tyhjempinä, mutta ei koskaan täysin tyhjänä. Tästä huolimatta molemmat linjat tuottivat tappiota, eikä satunnaiset subventiot nostaneet tulosta plussalle. (Hintoja en kokeillut nostaa, valittivat jo oletusarvohinnoistakin.  :Smile: )

- Ilmeisesti pelattavissa on vain ennalta määritellyt esikuviensa mukaiset kaupungit (lopullisessa versiossa toki enemmän kuin betassa) + kaupunkieditori. Miinusta tulee potentiaalisesti siitä, ettei editoriin luultavasti tule mahdollisuutta "arpoa" realistisen oloista kaupunginalkua, vaan sellainen pitää rakentaa yksityiskohtaisesti itse. Jos kaupunkigeneraattori tulee, niin tämä miinuskohta muuttuu suureksi plussaksi.

+ Käyttöliittymä on sujuva käyttää, eikä bugeja ilmaantunut. Vaikuttaa laadukkaalta tekeleeltä siltä osin. UI on hallussa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 11:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 11:05 ----------




> En tiedä mistä näkee minne he halusisivat linjoja tehtävän.


Yksittäistä tyyppiä klikkaamalla näkee (esim. minimapista), minne tyyppi sillä kertaa on matkalla. Ennakkotietoa ei tainnut mistään näkyä. Ja yksittäisten tyyppien klikkailu on toki melko työlästä sekin.

----------


## sm3

Itse tein niin että loin jokaiselle reitille kaksi linjaa. Toinen menee vain toiseen suuntaan ja toinen vain toiseen suuntaan. Joko kehän muotoisena tai niin että on kääntöpaikka. Jos ostaa samantien vaikka 10 bussia niin ne kaikki lähtevät samasta paikasta peräkkäin. Lisäsin niitä linjalle sen mukaan kun kapasiteetin tarve kasvoi, jolloin ne eivät ketjuunu heti alussa. 

On kyllä todella mielenkiintoinen peli. Mitenkähän ison osan Helsinkiä täysversio kattaa, meinaan vaan että voisi kokeilla rakentaa Raide-Jokereita ja muita. Ja tehdä metro vaikka pikaraitiotienä yms mitä täällä on ideoitu.

----------


## tlajunen

> Itse tein niin että loin jokaiselle reitille kaksi linjaa. Toinen menee vain toiseen suuntaan ja toinen vain toiseen suuntaan.


Ja viimeiseltä pysäkiltä palaa ensimmäiselle koko matkan pysähtymättä missään? Ei kai tuo nyt voi olla kovin kustannustehokasta.  :Smile: 




> Jos ostaa samantien vaikka 10 bussia niin ne kaikki lähtevät samasta paikasta peräkkäin. Lisäsin niitä linjalle sen mukaan kun kapasiteetin tarve kasvoi, jolloin ne eivät ketjuunu heti alussa.


Mutta ketjuuntuvat ajan kanssa myöhemmin. Kyseessä on lähes "game braking issue", johon on kyllä pakko paneutua.

----------


## sm3

> Ja viimeiseltä pysäkiltä palaa ensimmäiselle koko matkan pysähtymättä missään? Ei kai tuo nyt voi olla kovin kustannustehokasta. 
> 
> Mutta ketjuuntuvat ajan kanssa myöhemmin. Kyseessä on lähes "game braking issue", johon on kyllä pakko paneutua.


Juu, ei ole. Paitsi että paluuvuoro on "Extrapika"  :Laughing:  tosin matkustajat eivät tunnu sitä tietävän. Mutta jos linja on kaksisuuntainen, kääntöpaikkoineen niin siinä käy siten että bussit, ratikat, metrot yms. ketjuuntuvat siten että toiseen suuntaan menee kokoajan ja toiseen suuntaan ei yhtään. Ainoa joka toimii hyvin minulla on kehälinja. 

Luin pelin foorumia ja ymmärsin että tuohon ei ole tulossa mitään korjausta. Muuten hyvä peli, ja sitten jätetty tuommoinen ongelma. Jos bussit edes osaisivat ohittaa toisiaan, sen sijaan että ajelevat yhdessä pötkössä. 

On hyvä kun on tämä Demo/Beta- versio jossa ei voi tallentaa, niin pitää aina rakentaa uusi joukkoliikenne sydeemi ja aina edellistä parempi. Kun peli julkaistaan, niin sitä tietää jo mikä toimii ja mikä ei.

----------


## tlajunen

> Luin pelin foorumia ja ymmärsin että tuohon ei ole tulossa mitään korjausta.


Harmi, tuon korjaaminen kun olisi koodausmielessä suhteellisen yksinkertaista:

- Jokainen linjan pysäkki pitää kirjaa siitä, minä ajanhetkenä kukin linjan kulkuneuvoista on pysähtynyt sillä viimeksi.

- Kun kulkuneuvo on valmis lähtemään pysäkiltä, verrataan ajankohtaa siihen, kun se edellisen kerran lähti tältä pysäkiltä. Aikaerosta lasketaan kierrosaika, ja se lisätään linjakohtaiseen kierrosaikadataan, joka pitää kirjaa vaikkapa kymmenestä edellisestä kierrosaikatiedosta, jonka se on saanut miltä tahansa linjan kulkuneuvolta miltä tahansa pysäkiltä. Näistä kymmenestä kierrosaikatiedosta lasketaan keskiarvo. Tämä keskiarvo jaetaan linjan kulkuneuvojen lukumäärällä, jolloin saadaan linjakohtainen intervalli. (Kymmenen on hatusta nykäisty muistissa pidettävien kierrosaikojen lukumäärä. Se voi olla muutakin. Mitä pienempi, sen rivakammin systeemi reagoi muutoksiin, mutta tällöin poikkeuksellinen hidaste voi vaikuttaa tarpeettoman paljon.)

- Tarkastetaan, milloin linjan edellinen kulkuneuvo on lähtenyt pysäkiltä. Jos erotus on linjakohtaista intervallia pienempi, kulkuneuvon lähtöä viivästetään, kunnes intervalliaika on kulunut. Huomio: tätä viivästystä ei lasketa mukaan päättyneeseen eikä seuraavaan kierrosaikaan, vaan kierrosaika on edellisestä toteutuneesta lähtöajasta seuraavaan lähtövalmiuteen samalla pysäkillä.

- Näin systeemi säätää itseään jatkuvasti. Datasta saa myös näppärästi irti statistiikkoja, kuten linjakohtaiset keskinopeudet ja vuorovälit, yms.

(Saa copypastettaa pelin foorumille ja kehittäjille. Kehittäjät hoi: yksinkertaisella ja vaivattomalla koodauksella perkuleesti lisää syvyyttä!)

----------


## Knightrider

> On kyllä todella mielenkiintoinen peli. Mitenkähän ison osan Helsinkiä täysversio kattaa, meinaan vaan että voisi kokeilla rakentaa Raide-Jokereita ja muita. Ja tehdä metro vaikka pikaraitiotienä yms mitä täällä on ideoitu.


Helsingissä pelialueen ulkopuolelle jää Konala, Paloheinä, Malmia pohjoisemmat ja Herttoniemeä itäisemmät alueet. Mm. Suomenlinna ja Laajasalo kuitenkin mahtuvat.

----------


## hylje

Mielestäni on hyvä, ettei ketjuuntumista automatisoida pois. Järein työkalu niitä varten tulisi olla vuoroaikataulut ja ajantasauspysäkit. Vuoroaikataulun systeemi voinee arvata karkeasti etäisyyden mukaan josta pelaaja sitten säätää. Ajantasaukset päätepysäkeille, joiden lisäksi pelaaja säätää.

----------


## Eki62

Nyt olen päässyt koko versiota pelaamaan.  Pelin ulkonäkö on parempi kuin sen edeltäjässä TrafficGiantissa. 
Itse jäin ja kaipailemaan aikataulun mukaisia linjoja. 
Se myös vähän häiritsee jos kaksi linjaa pysähtyy samalle pysäkille ja bussit menevät melkein samaan suuntaan. Toisen linjan bussi on täynnä ja siihen ei mahdu ja toinen bussi tulee pysäkille lähes tyhjänä, niin pysäkillä odottavat ihmiset eivät osaa mennä tyhjään bussiin. 
Olisin kaivannut peliin myös selkeitä vaihto pysäkkejä esim. rautievaunusta  bussiin ja metroon .
Helsingin kartta olisi voinut olla ehkäpä suurempi. Varsinkin nyt , kun Vuosaareen asti pääsee metrolla.
Tietenkin yhtenä kehittämis ajatuksena voisi pitää myös esikaupunkien välisiä pitkiä linjoja.

----------


## tlajunen

> Itse jäin ja kaipailemaan aikataulun mukaisia linjoja.


Onko kaluston jonoutumisongelmaa ratkaistu mitenkään, vai ajavatko kulkuneuvot edelleen vain niin nopeasti kuin pääsevät? 

(hylkeen toivomaa käsinsäätämistä tulisi tuollaisissa asioissa olla mahdollisimman vähän, muutoin jossain parisataalinjaisessa järjestelmässä ei muuta enää ehdi tehdäkään. Muutoinkin tuollainen todellisuudessa yksittäisten (virtuaali)kuljettajien tehtäviin kuuluva toiminta pitäisi olla automatisoitua, vai pitäisikö jokaisessa risteyksessäkin ohjeistaa jokaista kulkuneuvoa, mihin suuntaan seuraavaksi käännytään?  :Smile: )

----------


## Albert

Mikäs peli se nyt täydellinen on. Mutta tuossa näyttäisi olevan perustavan laatuisia puutteita simulaatioksi.
Jää hankkimatta.

----------


## Eki62

> Onko kaluston jonoutumisongelmaa ratkaistu mitenkään, vai ajavatko kulkuneuvot edelleen vain niin nopeasti kuin pääsevät?


Kyllä kalusto edelleen jonottaa pysäkillä.

----------


## sm3

> Mikäs peli se nyt täydellinen on. Mutta tuossa näyttäisi olevan perustavan laatuisia puutteita simulaatioksi.
> Jää hankkimatta.


Minkälaisia? Mielenkiinnosta kysyn, kun pohdin kovasti ostanko sen vai en. 

Onko muitakin kuin se kulkuvälineiden jonotus, ja erilliset pysäkit ratikoille ja busseille eikä yhteiskäyttö mahdollisuutta, sekä matkustajien hölmöys.  :Laughing:

----------


## Resiina

Itse pelin puutteisiin tai vahvuuksiin puuttumatta. Minkälaisen linjaston olette luoneet, itse aion aluksi kokeilla vanhoja linjoja mm Linja KB Kauppatori-Kulosaari, H Haagan linja jne...

----------


## Albert

> Minkälaisia? Mielenkiinnosta kysyn, kun pohdin kovasti ostanko sen vai en. 
> 
> Onko muitakin kuin se kulkuvälineiden jonotus, ja erilliset pysäkit ratikoille ja busseille eikä yhteiskäyttö mahdollisuutta, sekä matkustajien hölmöys.


Tuossa on minulle riittävästi syitä.

----------


## Knightrider

> Tuossa on minulle riittävästi syitä.


Kaverini hankki pelin. Minä jään TrafficGiantin käyttäjäksi. Siinä on sopiva pelin kulkunopeus, haastavuus, yksinkertaisuus ja alkeellinen jonotuksenestojärjestelmä riittänee. Toivon että CIM tulee tulevaisuudessa olemaan kaikilla tavoilla TrafficGiantia parempi.

Pelaako kukaan muu TrafficGiantia? Minulla ei toimi karttaeditori ja olisin erittäin kiitollinen, jos joku tekisi Helsingin, tai edes Itä-Helsingin tai keskustan.

Editorin voi ladata vaikka tästä
Ohjeet löytyvät googlaamalla.

----------


## sane

> Minkälaisia? Mielenkiinnosta kysyn, kun pohdin kovasti ostanko sen vai en. 
> 
> Onko muitakin kuin se kulkuvälineiden jonotus, ja erilliset pysäkit ratikoille ja busseille eikä yhteiskäyttö mahdollisuutta, sekä matkustajien hölmöys.


-Metroasemia ei saa rakennettua vinottain, ainoastaan 90 asteen kääntö onnistuu.

-Metron voi rakentaa ilmaratana, pysäkkiä ei kuitenkaan voi sijoittaa 4 kaistaisen tien päälle, jossa on keskellä viheralua, sillä portaat tulisivat tielle.

-Ruuhkautuminen, jopa metrolla kertyy pysäkeille valtavia ihmismassoja, vaikka uusi juna tulee kun edellinen on lähtenyt.

-Liikenne toimii muutenkin hölmösti, autot ovat hyvin kaukana toisistaan, joka jumittaa bussit ja ratikat jatkuvasti.

-Tiestön toteutus, suuremmat tiet vievät jotain 4x4 blokista ylöspäin, pienemmän ehkä 2x2, 4x4 blokista ei voi rakentaa ratikkakiskoa kuin keskeltä, joka johtaa typeriin ratkasuihin mikäli rakentaa piston tien ulkopuolelle. Blokkien koko rajoittaa muutenkin ratikkakiskojen rakentamista aika paljon.

Lisäksi ei mitään ruuhka-aikoja, kaluston kapasiteetti epärealistista, eikä ole olemassa mitään kaluston jonotuksen estoa, kuten jo aikaisemmin puhetta. Toisaalta peli on varsin edullinen, dollareilla maksettaessa hintaa kertyy noin 15.

Itse toivoisin pelistä kehittyneempää versiota, jossa ruuhka-ajat otetaan huomioon, sekä jonkin asteinen aikataulutus mahdollista (lisää kalustoa ruuhka-aikaan ym, estää kaluston ruuhkautumisen). Lisäksi olisi hyvä päästä eroon näistä iänikuisista blokeista rakentamista rajoittamassa, maaston ja verkoston toteuttaminen vektoreina olisi huomattavasti mielekkäämpää, koodaaminen tosin vaikeampaa. Ja metroasemille olisi mukava voida suunnitella itse sisään, ja uloskäyntien paikat, pääsisi eroon kiinteästä metroasemasta.

----------


## ultrix

Aika paljon pikkuvikoja, jotka on ainakin teoriassa yksinkertaisia parametrimuutoksia johonkin ini-tyyppiseen tiedostoon. Onkohan pelinkehittäjä käynyt täällä sittemmin?

----------


## Albert

Eivät ole käyneet, tai eivät välitä. Jos myy näin, niin mitä sitten  :Icon Frown: .
Olen sen verran iäkäs, etten halua "3 -vuotiaille" tarkoitettua simulaatiota, vaikka sen ilmaiseksi saisi.

----------


## sm3

Kumma, että kysyvät täällä ideoita, eivätkä sitten ota niitä käyttöön tai huomio suunnittelussa mitenkään.  :Icon Frown: 

Olisihan siinä voinut olla jokin "Ekspertti" taso, joka sitten olisi sisältänyt kaiken täällä ehdotetun ja muita hienouksia.

----------


## Knightrider

Facebookissa tuntuvat joskus fanisivun keskustelupalstalla ottavan joitakin ideoita huomioon, ja nyt peliin julkaistaankin päivitys. Lukuisien henkilöiden pyynnöstä huolimatta ei ole tarkemmin kerrottu, että mitkä pikkuviat korjataan.

----------


## Kaid

> Olen sen verran iäkäs, etten halua "3 -vuotiaille" tarkoitettua simulaatiota, vaikka sen ilmaiseksi saisi.


Pelinen ikärajoissahan ei ole kyse siitä, että 3+-merkitty peli olisi 3-vuotialle tarkoitettu, vaan sitä, ettei se sisällä seksiä, väkivaltaa, kiroilua tai alkoholiviittauksia eli kolmivuotialle turvallista katseltavaa.

----------


## Eki62

Itse olisin kaivannut peliin aikataulun mukaisia linjoja. Myös sellaista korjausta kaipaisin että, jos pysäkillä ei ole ketään matkustajaa niin bussi voisi ajaa pysähtymättä ohi.

Tässä linkki jossa kerrotaan mitä parannuksia päivitys pitää sisllään:
http://www.citiesinmotion.com/news/2...receives-patch t

----------


## tlajunen

> Tässä linkki jossa kerrotaan mitä parannuksia päivitys pitää sisllään:
> http://www.citiesinmotion.com/news/2...receives-patch t


Ei näköjään ole koskettukaan kulkuvälineiden jonoutumisongelmaan. Mitään mekanismia sen estämiseksi ei siis edelleenkään ole, vaikka asian korjaus olisi suhteellisen helppoa.

Jää edelleen kaupan hyllylle.

----------


## Wiima sen pitää olla

Kun itse testailin peliä, niin onhan se hyvä, mutta kieltämättä autot jonoutuvat turhan helposti. Yhdessä vaiheessa mulla oli jonoutunut 9 raitiovaunua peräkkäin, ja matkustajat poraa, kun vaunu ei tuu.

Kaluston kapasiteetitkin tuntuvat vähän epärealistisilta. Esim. eräs metrojuna vetää matkustajia huimat 90 kpl. Taas kun HKL:n mukaan täysmittaiseen metroon mahtuu väkeä melkein 900 kpl.

----------


## tlajunen

> Kaluston kapasiteetitkin tuntuvat vähän epärealistisilta. Esim. eräs metrojuna vetää matkustajia huimat 90 kpl. Taas kun HKL:n mukaan täysmittaiseen metroon mahtuu väkeä melkein 900 kpl.


Tuo on tarkoituksellista, yksi "cim-ihminen" kun vastaa useampaa reaali-ihmistä. Olisi vähän tarpeettoman suuri vilinä pysäkeillä, jos mallinnettaisiin 1:1. No, on siellä vilinä jo nytkin, mutta se onkin jo toinen ongelma...

----------


## Wiima sen pitää olla

> Tuo on tarkoituksellista, yksi "cim-ihminen" kun vastaa useampaa reaali-ihmistä. Olisi vähän tarpeettoman suuri vilinä pysäkeillä, jos mallinnettaisiin 1:1. No, on siellä vilinä jo nytkin, mutta se onkin jo toinen ongelma...


Tottakai, tottakai. Mutta nyt jos on pysäkillä 40-50 henkeä, niin silloinkin mahtuu vain maks. 30 henkeä kyytiin. Metroasemillakin mulla on pahimmassa tapauksessa ollut 200 henkeä :Very Happy:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> (Hintoja en kokeillut nostaa, valittivat jo oletusarvohinnoistakin. )


Nosta vain. Niin kauan kuin matkustajia riittää, aivan sama. Ei vaikuta edes yleiseen maineeseen, kunhan pidät palkat korkeina ja velat vähäisinä (no sehän onnistuu korkeilla hinnoilla).

Itse nostan tyypillisesti lippuhinnat jopa 16.00:een. Jos iskee lama, joutuu palaamaan väliaikaisesti 9.00-12.00 hintoihin. Sillä punaisella naamalla hintojen yhteydessä ei ole mitään merkitystä.

Hinnoittelulla voi myös sopeuttaa kysytyn määrän tarjontaan. Jos sinulla ei siis ole tarpeeksi kapasiteettia tarjolla, hintoja nostamalla ylimääräiset matkustajat saadaan karsittua pois ja jäljellejäävät ovat tyytyväisempiä. Eräänlainen ruuhkamaksu siis. Ja rahaa tulee.

Jonoutuminen on todella paha ongelma. Lisäksi kulkuneuvot todella ryömivät pysäkeille ihan viimeiset pikselit. Jonoutumista voi hieman korjata tuplapysäkeillä. Vaikka bussit eivät voikaan ohitella toisiaan, kahden linjan kaduilla bussit kuitenkin joka toinen kerta tulevat oikeassa järjestyksessä ja voivat pysähtyä yhtä aikaa. Jos tulevat väärässä järjestyksessä, ei hyötyä eikä haittaa.

Tuplanivelet ja pitkät ratikat ovat kyllä ongelmallisia, koska vaativat ennen kaikkea huolellista pysäkkien sijoittelua. Jos ovat liian lähellä risteyksiä, ne tukkivat muutkin linjat.

Suurin ongelma on kyllä bussi- ja raitiovaunukaistojen puute. Vaikka tekisi kuinka hyvää joukkoliikennettä, seurauksena on liikennekaaos, jolleivät kulkupelit pääse liikkumaan autoista riippumatta. Wienin keskusta on ehkä pahin tässä suhteessa.

Ja raitioteiden erkaantuminen autokaistoista muutenkin kuin 90 asteen kulmassa pitäisi tehdä mahdolliseksi. Joissakin paikoissa ratikoille voisi tehdä mukavia pikku oikaisuja, jotka helpottavat ruuhkaisia risteyksiä, mutta niistä tulee aika hölmön näköisiä spagetteja (ei se kyllä toimivuutta haittaa, koska ratikat kurvailevat aika nopealla vauhdilla).

----------


## sm3

Nyt tuohon on tullut lisäosia:

http://www.citiesinmotion.com/news/2...-now-available (Julkaistu)

ja

http://www.citiesinmotion.com/news/2...c-vehicle-pack (Julkaistaan 12 toukokuuta)

Maksavat alle 4 euroa.

----------


## Albert

> Pelien ikärajoissahan ei ole kyse siitä, että 3+-merkitty peli olisi 3-vuotaialle tarkoitettu, vaan sitä, ettei se sisällä seksiä, väkivaltaa, kiroilua tai alkoholiviittauksia eli kolmivuotiaalle turvallista katseltavaa.


Kyllähän tuon ymmärrän. Ja hyvä, että on niin.
Tarkoitin sitä, että peli on varmasti tyydyttävä kolmivuotiaalle. Mutta 50+ kaipaisi vähän enemmän realismia.
Tuollahan vanhemmissa viesteissä riittää puutteiden aiheita. Jos ei ole aikatauluja ja kalusto jonoutuu hallitsemattomasti, jos 90 asteen kurvasta mennään samaa haipakkaa kuin suoralla... Niin mitä sellaisesta. Kannattaako sitä aikaa tuhlata sellaiseen?

----------


## NS

> Jos ei ole aikatauluja ja kalusto jonoutuu hallitsemattomasti, jos 90 asteen kurvasta mennään samaa haipakkaa kuin suoralla... Niin mitä sellaisesta. Kannattaako sitä aikaa tuhlata sellaiseen?


Eikös sitä aikaa tuhlautuisi enemmän, mikäli kurveissa hidasteltaisiin?  :Biggrin: 
Vakavasti puhuen pelistä puuttuu paljon realismia, mutta mielestäni se on silti erittäin viihdyttävä ja koukuttava.

----------


## Albert

Minulla oli muinoin viime vuosisadalla simulaattori. En enää edes muista sen nimeä. Ja katosi valitettavasti, kun konesukupolvet ovat vaihtuneet. Kai mulla vielä jossain korppu on. Mutta mihinkäs sellaisen nykyään työntäisi.
Joo grafiikka oli kuin petolinnun peräpäästä ja nykivää oli meno.
Mutta siinä sai itse värkätä lähes kaiken. Vaunut, niiden maks. nopeudet, reitit, aikataulut (siis vaunukohtaisesti!), hallit,halliajot, liikennevalot, pysäkit ja pysäkkiajat ja mitä kaikkea. Säätämistä riitti "sairaan paljon". Olisi vielä voinut rakentaa talot ja korttelit. Vaan minulle riitti linjasto. Tein silloin hieman kuvitteellisen Viipurin.  
Ja sen ohjelman kanssa puuhailu vasta oli koukuttavaa,* ilman mitään* silmäkarkkia.

----------


## tlajunen

> Minulla oli muinoin viime vuosisadalla simulaattori. En enää edes muista sen nimeä.


"Bahn"?

http://www.jbss.de/hpg_eng.htm

----------


## Albert

Bahn, juuri se.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:37 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:41 ----------

Jäi kertomatta, että ratikoiden lisäksi värkkäsin "Viipuriin" VR:n pikajunat, lähiliikenteen ja tavaraliikenteen vaihtotöineen ja satamaratoja vaihtoliikenteineen. Oli ratikoiden ja VR:n tasoristeystä niin kuin aikoinaan oli oikeastikin (siis aikataulunmukaisesti, mutta ei aitojen aikataulujen mukaan. Senkin olisi voinut tehdä).
Veturivaihdot ja niiden meno varikolle ja sieltä töihin, opastimet, jne, jne, jne.
Sellainen peli!

----------


## 034

Demoversio jonka pelin virallisilta sivuilta sai ladata ei meikäläisellä avautunut lainkaan. Se latasi-asensi mutta startannut ei. Jos se nyt teki tuollaista niin tuskin virallinenkaan käynnistyisi.

----------


## zige94

Itselläni tämä peli toimii erinomaisesti. Mutta ärsyttäväkin piirre tästä löytyy... Melkeinpä kaikissa kaupungissa pelin ollessa kunnolla käynnissä niin on turha käyttää mitään liikennevälinettä joka kulkee tietä pitkin (raitiovaunu ja bussi). Jäävät hetkessä uskomattomiin ruuhkiin niin että matkustajat ovat joko todella vihaisia tai sitten pitää ottaa todella monta kulkuneuvoa että kaikki lopulta mahtuisivat ja vuoroväli jäisi pieneksi vaikka ruuhkassa seistäisiin. Tämä kyllä taas aiheuttaa sen että ruuhka kasvaa entisestään... Ratkaisu: pelkkiä metroja ja helikoptereita käytettävissä...

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jäävät hetkessä uskomattomiin ruuhkiin niin että matkustajat ovat joko todella vihaisia tai sitten pitää ottaa todella monta kulkuneuvoa että kaikki lopulta mahtuisivat ja vuoroväli jäisi pieneksi vaikka ruuhkassa seistäisiin.


Nosta lipun hintoja niin kauan että ihmiset mahtuvat tarjontaan. Auttaa kummasti budjettiakin. Niillä punaisilla vihanaamoilla lippuhinnoissa ei ole mitään merkitystä.

----------


## Kaid

> Nosta lipun hintoja niin kauan että ihmiset mahtuvat tarjontaan. Auttaa kummasti budjettiakin.


Tämä ei tosin auta ruuhkiin, jotka vähenevät vain jos tarjoaa tarpeeksi hyvää palvelua joka saa ihmiset vaihtamaan pois autoista. Tämä puolestaan onnistuu vain rakentamalla metroja (koska pelissä ilmeisesti KAIKILLA ihmisillä on aina varaa autoon, niin että 1920-luvun Helsingissä kaupungin kadut ovat täysin tukossa autoista). Budjettiongelmiin (ja pelattavuuden hauskuuteen) auttaa myös, jos etsii ja lataa interwebin syövereistä paketin, joka muuttaa kulkuneuvojen kapasiteetit uskottavammiksi. Netistä on löydettävissä myös muita hienouksia, kuten työkalu jolla näkee jokaisen yksittäisen linjan taloudellisen tuloksen. Huomattavan hyödyllinen keksintö ja on outoa, ettei sitä ollut pelissä jo valmiiksi.

----------


## zige94

Itse tykkään jos on paljon matkustajia joten tuo lippujen hintojen korotus ei oikein auta.. Itse pidän hintoja niin korkealla  että se juttu pysyy valkoisena...

Miten nuo "modit"? Olen huono googlettaa, mutta kiinnostaisi etenkin tuo modi jolla saisi kapasiteetit realistisimmaksi...

Löysin sittenkin sivuston jossa on aika paljonkin noita modeja. Toimivuutta en vielä kyllä ole ehtinyt kokeilmaan. Tässäpä linkki muillekkin.

http://www.citiesinmotionexchange.co...tegory/1-mods/

Ja erityis huomion saa tämä, muuttaa jonkin verran realistisemmaksi kulkuneuvojen kapasiteetin: http://www.citiesinmotionexchange.co...ealism-mod-v4/

----------


## Kaid

En nyt suoraan osaa sanoa linkkiä itse käyttämääni modiin kun pelikoneeni on huollossa, mutta "cim capacity mod" hakusanoilla löytyi Googlesta citiesinmotionexchange.com-sivusto, jossa näyttäisi olevan useampikin modi aiheesta tarjolla. Sieltä muistaakseni omaanikin peliin kyseisen modin bongasin.

----------


## zige94

> En nyt suoraan osaa sanoa linkkiä itse käyttämääni modiin kun pelikoneeni on huollossa, mutta "cim capacity mod" hakusanoilla löytyi Googlesta citiesinmotionexchange.com-sivusto, jossa näyttäisi olevan useampikin modi aiheesta tarjolla. Sieltä muistaakseni omaanikin peliin kyseisen modin bongasin.


Juu. Muokkasin ylläolevaa postausta ja löysin saman sivuston myös. Huomasin muuten todella realistisen jutun mitä aikasemmin en ole huomannut: Olin Helsingissä pelaamassa ja vilkaisin sattumalta Stadiumia. Siellä loppui juuri jokin ottelu ja katsojia virtasi ulos ja menivät odottamaan nätisti raitiovaunua lähimmälle raitiovaunu pysäkille. Siitä sitten kun vähän matkaa seurasin niin osa hyppäsi välipysäkeillä pois mutta suurin osa meni Rautatieasemalle ja sinne aseman sisään katosivat  :Smile: 

Enpä ole aikasemmin tuollaiseenkin aitousseikkaan huomiota kiinnittänyt.

----------


## Peba

Cities in Motion on osana (OS X) pelipakettia http://www.macgamestore.com/product/...s-Bundle-Ever/ . 10 peliä 20$ hintaan.

----------


## Knightrider

> Itselläni tämä peli toimii erinomaisesti. Mutta ärsyttäväkin piirre tästä löytyy... Melkeinpä kaikissa kaupungissa pelin ollessa kunnolla käynnissä niin on turha käyttää mitään liikennevälinettä joka kulkee tietä pitkin (raitiovaunu ja bussi). Jäävät hetkessä uskomattomiin ruuhkiin niin että matkustajat ovat joko todella vihaisia tai sitten pitää ottaa todella monta kulkuneuvoa että kaikki lopulta mahtuisivat ja vuoroväli jäisi pieneksi vaikka ruuhkassa seistäisiin. Tämä kyllä taas aiheuttaa sen että ruuhka kasvaa entisestään... Ratkaisu: pelkkiä metroja ja helikoptereita käytettävissä...


Itsekin pidin mm. tuota ärsyttävänä, kunnes otin bussin ja ratikan haasteina ja pikkuhiljaa alkoi leikata. Nyt vihdoin yhdessä XL-mapissa mulla on runkolinjoina pelkkiä busseja yhtä metro- ja yhtä raitiolinjaa lukuunottamatta ja hyvin pelittää - ykkösrunkolinja on kuitenkin nyt muutettava raitiolinjaksi suosioni kasvun vuoksi. Pysäkkien sijoittelu keskelle katua risteysten sijaan ja hiljaisten kujien läpi reitin vetäminen on järkevää, myös sitä, että joukkoliikenteellä on aina etusija risteyksissä, voi käyttää taktisesti edukseen kiilatessaan ruuhkia. Runkolinjoille ei kannata väkisin laittaa tiheää pysäkinväliä. Ensimmäiseksi kannattaa rakentaa raitiolinjoja, jotka kulkevat ruoholla, puistojen reuna on parempi kuin kadun keskellä sillä puistossa ei ole risteyksiä.

Ärsyttävin juttu CiM:ssä on seuraava: matkustaja tulee pysäkille ja salamannopeasti muuttuu vihaiseksi ja lähtee lampsimaan. Johtuuko tämä pysäkin ylläpidosta vai mistä? Tämän vuoksi olen jättänyt helikopterit vähemmälle, sillä vain helikoptereissa tämä on esiintynyt näin voimakkaana ilmiönä.

Lauttaa en ole yhdessäkään kartassa saanut toimimaan tuottavammin tai paremmin, kuin muut ratkaisut. Onko joku muu?

----------


## Kaid

> Ärsyttävin juttu CiM:ssä on seuraava: matkustaja tulee pysäkille ja salamannopeasti muuttuu vihaiseksi ja lähtee lampsimaan. Johtuuko tämä pysäkin ylläpidosta vai mistä? Tämän vuoksi olen jättänyt helikopterit vähemmälle, sillä vain helikoptereissa tämä on esiintynyt näin voimakkaana ilmiönä.


Johtuu pysäkin ylläpidosta (ja pysäkkityypistä). Eli mitä fiinimpi pysäkki ja mitä paremmin ylläpidetty, sitä pidempään ihmiset jaksavat odottaa.

Lautan saaminen toimimaan on varsin haastavaa, mitkään kartoista kun eivät varsinaisesti ole erityisen lauttaystävällisiä. Itse olen saanut aikaan toimivan lautan Helsinki-kartassa välille Kauppatori-Suomenlinna  :Wink: , mutta se onkin ollut ainoa.

----------


## Albert

> Lauttaa en ole yhdessäkään kartassa saanut toimimaan tuottavammin tai paremmin, kuin muut ratkaisut. Onko joku muu?


Minullahan lautta "meni usein sekaisin", eikä löytänyt perille. Johtui kai muusta kohdalle sattuneesta vesiliikenteestä?

Aloitin vuodesta 1980. Tuleeko jossain vaiheessa loppu?

----------


## Knightrider

> Johtuu pysäkin ylläpidosta (ja pysäkkityypistä). Eli mitä fiinimpi pysäkki ja mitä paremmin ylläpidetty, sitä pidempään ihmiset jaksavat odottaa.


Jostain syystä itselläni tämä efekti korostuu helikopteriasemilla huomattava



> Lautan saaminen toimimaan on varsin haastavaa, mitkään kartoista kun eivät varsinaisesti ole erityisen lauttaystävällisiä. Itse olen saanut aikaan toimivan lautan Helsinki-kartassa välille Kauppatori-Suomenlinna , mutta se onkin ollut ainoa.


Itse en saanut sitäkään tuottamaan kustannuksiaan takaisin, ainoa tuottava oli Viikinranta-Kalastama ja sekin olisi ehkä kannattanut rakentaa raitiotienä tehokkuuden puolesta.



> Minullahan lautta "meni usein sekaisin", eikä löytänyt perille. Johtui kai muusta kohdalle sattuneesta vesiliikenteestä?


Itselläni lautta jää odottamaan, jos kohdalle sattuu vesiliikennettä ja jatkaa sen jälkeen. Lautat voivat itselläni mennä helposti "solmuun" jos samalle lauttalaiturille pyrkii ja on poistumassa lautta yhtä aikaa ja poispyrkivän reitti osuu paikallepyrkivän kohdalle.



> Aloitin vuodesta 1980. Tuleeko jossain vaiheessa loppu?


Ei peli mihinkään vuoteen lopu, mutta uusia rakennuksia kaupunkiin tai uusia ajoneuvoja saataville ei tule peliin 2020 jälkeen.

----------


## ultrix

Peliin julkaistiin näemmä DLC:tä, eli pari kaupunkia Jenkkilästä (NYC ja SF): http://www.paradoxplaza.com/press/20...ties-in-motion

----------


## tlajunen

> Peliin julkaistiin näemmä DLC:tä, eli pari kaupunkia Jenkkilästä (NYC ja SF): http://www.paradoxplaza.com/press/20...ties-in-motion


Huoh. Käyttäisivät ennemminkin energiansa pelin vikojen korjaamiseen. Sitten kun peli on pelattavassa kunnossa, sitten lisää kaupunkeja.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Huoh. Käyttäisivät ennemminkin energiansa pelin vikojen korjaamiseen. Sitten kun peli on pelattavassa kunnossa, sitten lisää kaupunkeja.


Peli on minusta täysin pelattavassa kunnossa. Vietin keväällä pitkään aikaa sen parissa ihan mielelläni. Pitkään aikaan en ole pelannut, koska (sen lisäksi ettei ole aikaa) jotenkin peli alkoi toistaa itseään. Ja juuri vastaaville nuo laajennuksetkin ovat suunnattuja. Sen lisäksi ne ovat bisnesmallin kannalta tärkeitä: rahaakin on jostain saatava, ja vaikka nämä ns. DLC:t ovat melko edullisia, niitä voi kehittää peruspeliin nähden vähemmällä vaivalla. On peliin sen lisäksi tullut bugikorjauksiakin ja ominaisuusparannuksia.

Jokaisessa pelissä on kuitenkin aina omat haittansa, eikä liikennepeli voi todellisuutta simuloida täydellisesti. Yksi pelien haasteista on oppia niiden sisäinen logiikka ja selättää se. Minusta CiMin liikennesuunnittelun haasteet on voitettavissa. Riippuu tietysti itse kunkin tavoitteista.

Tämä ei tietysti Colossal Orderia lämmitä, mutta CiM on vähintäänkin näyttänyt, millaista liikennesuunnittelua kaupunki-/liikennesimulaatiopeleissä voi myös olla ja siten toivottavasti kehittää myös kilpailevia pelejä vastaavaan suuntaan. Iso askel lähemmäksi todellisuutta, mutta silti pelattavuus ja yksinkertaisuus säilyttäen.

----------


## zige94

Noh noh, näinkin sitten näköjään päässyt käymään... Linja on suositumpi kuin mitä luulin... Kalustoa on jo todella paljon tuolla linjalla, silti matkustajia odottamassa lähemmäs viisi sataa... Noin alussa peliä vielä niin ei edes isompaa kalustoa saa ostettua. Olikohan se Variotram jolla olisi saaanut 90 matkustajaa per vaunu.. Noilla tuossa pelissä olevilla sai muistaakseni 50... Pitää odottaa noilla ruuhkilla n. 45 vuotta  :Smile: 

http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/citiesinmotion.jpg

----------


## Knightrider

> Noh noh, näinkin sitten näköjään päässyt käymään... Linja on suositumpi kuin mitä luulin... Kalustoa on jo todella paljon tuolla linjalla, silti matkustajia odottamassa lähemmäs viisi sataa... Noin alussa peliä vielä niin ei edes isompaa kalustoa saa ostettua. Olikohan se Variotram jolla olisi saaanut 90 matkustajaa per vaunu.. Noilla tuossa pelissä olevilla sai muistaakseni 50... Pitää odottaa noilla ruuhkilla n. 45 vuotta 
> 
> http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/citiesinmotion.jpg


Tuplaa hinnat :Wink:

----------


## zige94

> Tuplaa hinnat


En nyt ihan viitti.. Nostin kyllä niitä reilusti ja matkustajamäärät sen kuin lisääntyy... Ratikoista olen tehnyt vahvan runkolinjaston, jonka kyllä huomaa matkustajamääristä... Olen kyllä yrittänyt mahdollisimman paljon korvata ratikkareittejä metroilla ja lyhentää ratikkalinjoja liityntälinjoiksi, hieman olen kyllä saanut matkustajia siirtymään metroon  :Wink:

----------


## sm3

Menin ja ostin kaikki lisurit Cities in Motion peliin, ja rakensin hienon metro ja linja-auto verkoston New Yorkiin. Kaikki sujui hyvin mutta nyt, päämetroasemalla on 300 matkustajaa ja suoraan yläpuolella olevalla linjuri pysäkillä 500 matkustajaa, ja tappiota tulee kokoajan.  :Laughing:  Hinnat ovat niin suurissa lukemissa että ihmisiä lähtee kokoajan pysäkiltä ja metroasemilta pois, mutta aina tulee yhtä pois mennyttä kohti kolme uutta matkustajaa odottamaan. Tappiolla reilusti ja kaikki lainat otettu.  :Laughing: 

Onko tähän jotain neuvoja tarjota?

----------


## zige94

> Menin ja ostin kaikki lisurit Cities in Motion peliin, ja rakensin hienon metro ja linja-auto verkoston New Yorkiin. Kaikki sujui hyvin mutta nyt, päämetroasemalla on 300 matkustajaa ja suoraan yläpuolella olevalla linjuri pysäkillä 500 matkustajaa, ja tappiota tulee kokoajan.  Hinnat ovat niin suurissa lukemissa että ihmisiä lähtee kokoajan pysäkiltä ja metroasemilta pois, mutta aina tulee yhtä pois mennyttä kohti kolme uutta matkustajaa odottamaan. Tappiolla reilusti ja kaikki lainat otettu. 
> 
> Onko tähän jotain neuvoja tarjota?


Onko sulla sitä packkia jolla saa realistisemmat kapasiteetit kulkuvälineisiin? Se ainakin auttaa kun mahtuu enemmän porukkaa... Linja-auto reitti kannattaa korvata raitiovaunulla, saat enemmän matkustajia kyytiin. Ne kaikki 500 matkustajaa häippäsee vähäksi aikaan kun poistat pysäkin käytöstä ja rakennat raitioverkostoa mutta hetken aikaa kun uusi raitioverkosto on ollut käytössä, kaikki tulee sinne... Mutta siis jos sinulla ei ole rahaa nii on olemassa myös raha koodi jolla rahaa saa... Itse olen käyttänyt sitä ainoastaan sillo jos olen ollut niin miinuksella etten ole päässyt mitänä tekemään...

----------


## sm3

> Onko sulla sitä packkia jolla saa realistisemmat kapasiteetit kulkuvälineisiin? Se ainakin auttaa kun mahtuu enemmän porukkaa... Linja-auto reitti kannattaa korvata raitiovaunulla, saat enemmän matkustajia kyytiin. Ne kaikki 500 matkustajaa häippäsee vähäksi aikaan kun poistat pysäkin käytöstä ja rakennat raitioverkostoa mutta hetken aikaa kun uusi raitioverkosto on ollut käytössä, kaikki tulee sinne... Mutta siis jos sinulla ei ole rahaa nii on olemassa myös raha koodi jolla rahaa saa... Itse olen käyttänyt sitä ainoastaan sillo jos olen ollut niin miinuksella etten ole päässyt mitänä tekemään...


Ei ollut asennettuna, mutta nyt on. Tämmöinen: http://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum/...ehicle-Realism

Mikä se rahakoodi sitten on?

----------


## zige94

> Löysin sittenkin sivuston jossa on aika paljonkin noita modeja. Toimivuutta en vielä kyllä ole ehtinyt kokeilmaan. Tässäpä linkki muillekkin.
> 
> http://www.citiesinmotionexchange.co...tegory/1-mods/
> 
> Ja erityis huomion saa tämä, muuttaa jonkin verran realistisemmaksi kulkuneuvojen kapasiteetin: http://www.citiesinmotionexchange.co...ealism-mod-v4/


Tuossa on noi sivustot josta olen ladannut... Rahakoodi modikin löytyy tuolta.

EDIT: Sivusto ei näköjään toimikkaan enään...

----------


## Kaid

> Hinnat ovat niin suurissa lukemissa että ihmisiä lähtee kokoajan pysäkiltä ja metroasemilta pois, mutta aina tulee yhtä pois mennyttä kohti kolme uutta matkustajaa odottamaan.


Lipunhinnat eivät (käsittääkseni) vaikuta jo pysäkillä oleviin ihmisiin. Jos ihminen on jo joukkoliikennematkalla kun korotat hintoja, hän maksaa uuden hinnan mukisematta. Sen sijaan uusia matkustajia tulee vähemmän, kun korkean hinnan vuoksi useammat valitsevat auton. Matkustajat lähtevät pois asemilta vain, jos kokevat odotusajan olleen liian pitkä (tähän vaikuttaa pysäkin laatu busseilla ja ratikoilla sekä pysäkeiden ylläpitoon laitettava raha).

Eli suomeksi matkustajasuman saa purettua niin, että korotat vaan tarpeeksi hintoja ja odotat nykyisten liikennevälineiden korjaavan ihmiset pois. Se toki vie aikansa.




> Tuossa on noi sivustot josta olen ladannut... Rahakoodi modikin löytyy tuolta.
> 
> EDIT: Sivusto ei näköjään toimikkaan enään...


Cities in Motion Exchangella on uusi osoite, http://www.cimexchange.com/. Sieltä pitäisi löytyä edelleen kaikki samat modit.

----------


## sm3

> Lipunhinnat eivät (käsittääkseni) vaikuta jo pysäkillä oleviin ihmisiin. Jos ihminen on jo joukkoliikennematkalla kun korotat hintoja, hän maksaa uuden hinnan mukisematta. Sen sijaan uusia matkustajia tulee vähemmän, kun korkean hinnan vuoksi useammat valitsevat auton. Matkustajat lähtevät pois asemilta vain, jos kokevat odotusajan olleen liian pitkä (tähän vaikuttaa pysäkin laatu busseilla ja ratikoilla sekä pysäkeiden ylläpitoon laitettava raha).
> 
> Eli suomeksi matkustajasuman saa purettua niin, että korotat vaan tarpeeksi hintoja ja odotat nykyisten liikennevälineiden korjaavan ihmiset pois. Se toki vie aikansa.


Pitääkin kokeilla tuota huomenna.

----------


## zige94

> Cities in Motion Exchangella on uusi osoite, http://www.cimexchange.com/. Sieltä pitäisi löytyä edelleen kaikki samat modit.


Mistä tuolta pystyy ladata? Itse en ainakaan löydä tai sitten olen sokea, ei olisi kyllä ensimmäinen kertakaan  :Laughing:

----------


## Knightrider

> Mistä tuolta pystyy ladata? Itse en ainakaan löydä tai sitten olen sokea, ei olisi kyllä ensimmäinen kertakaan


http://www.cimexchange.com/index.php?/files/

----------


## zige94

> http://www.cimexchange.com/index.php?/files/


Kiitos. Löytyiskö samalla vinkkiä miten saan noi mapit toimimaa, ja osan muistaki lisäosista ku ne ei vaan näy pelin valikossa... Oon kokeillu pistää main folderii ja sit myös addons kansiion mut ei vaikutusta...

----------


## Knightrider

> Kiitos. Löytyiskö samalla vinkkiä miten saan noi mapit toimimaa, ja osan muistaki lisäosista ku ne ei vaan näy pelin valikossa... Oon kokeillu pistää main folderii ja sit myös addons kansiion mut ei vaikutusta...


1. Käynnistä->Tiedostot->Cities In Motion
2. Jos ei ole, luo kansio "maps"
3. Siirrettäessä karttaa, älä siirrä koko kansiota vaan siirrä vain karttakansion sisällä olevat tiedostot.

----------


## zige94

> 1. Käynnistä->Tiedostot->Cities In Motion
> 2. Jos ei ole, luo kansio "maps"
> 3. Siirrettäessä karttaa, älä siirrä koko kansiota vaan siirrä vain karttakansion sisällä olevat tiedostot.


Kato... Se toimi! Kiitos paljon!  :Smile:  Nyt pääsee muitakin mappeja pelailemaan. Ja tosiaan, ei ollut luonut tuota maps -kansiota joten en tietenkään ollut tajunnut koko asiaa... Nythän se vaikuttaa loogiselta kun on maps -kansio niin sinnehän mapit menee  :Very Happy:

----------


## sm3

Jos joku vielä pelailee tätä Cities in Motion peliä niin siihen on näköjään ilmestynyt paljon uusia kulkuvälinepaketteja sekä kaupunkeja kuten Pariisi, Pietari, ULM (Mikä on ULM?) on julkaistu, ja Lontoo on tulossa. 

Rakenteleeko joku vielä noita linjoja tähän? Itse en ole ainakaan puoleen vuoteen.

----------


## tlajunen

> (Mikä on ULM?)


Kaupunki Saksassa.

Jos ja kun pelissä ei ole korjattu helposti korjattavissa olevaa puutetta, eli liikennevälineiden tasavälistämistä samalla reitillä, ei peli ole minun mittakaavalla siedettävän toimiva. Harmi sinänsä, potentiaalia olisi.

----------


## sm3

> Kaupunki Saksassa.
> 
> Jos ja kun pelissä ei ole korjattu helposti korjattavissa olevaa puutetta, eli liikennevälineiden tasavälistämistä samalla reitillä, ei peli ole minun mittakaavalla siedettävän toimiva. Harmi sinänsä, potentiaalia olisi.


Kiitos vastauksesta, ajattelin sen olevan lyhenne jostain tai jokin fiktiivinen paikka...

Luulen että ei ole noita korjattu, muistelinkin että kyllästyin juuri tuon takia kun huomasin että vaikkapa pitkällä bussilinjalla kaikki bussit ovat lopulta yhdessä letkassa jossain päättärillä ja 80% linjasta on täysin bussitonta aluetta. Vaikka pisti 40 bussia niin ne oli lopulta aina letkassa jossain ja muualla ei ole yhtään. No, kyllähän sillä jaksaa vähän tehdä mutta suuri linjasto ei toimi.  :Icon Frown: 

Harmi ettei pelin tekijä (tämän ketjun aloittaja) ole täällä enää aktiivinen.

----------


## Kaid

Cities in Motionista on näköjään tulossa kakkososa, joka ainakin lupaa korjaavansa aiemman osan ongelmia: http://www.paradoxplaza.com/games/cities-in-motion-2. Uuteen versioon luvataan tulevan tässäkin ketjussa toivotut aikataulut ja ruuhka-ajat, mahdollisuus rakentaa bussikaistoja (toivottavasti myös ratikkakaistoja!), minkä lisäksi ykkösosasta poiketen pelaajan valinnat vaikuttavat kaupungin kehitykseen.

Jos näissä onnistutaan, pitäisi CiM 2:n olla oikeasti hyvä peli.

----------


## tlajunen

Hyvä hyvä.  :Smile: 

Toivottavasti aiemmasta harjoittelukappaleesta poimitaan ne oikeastikin toimivat ominaisuudet. Sitten sekaan uudet ominaisuudet ja aikataulutus (toivottavasti riittävästi automatisoitu, eikä tarpeetonta mikromanagerointia), niin hyvä tulee.

----------


## sm3

Hienoa, tuota tosin saa odoittaa aika kauan.

----------


## zige94

Pieni haastattelu: http://www.iltasanomat.fi/digi/art-1288495354859.html

----------


## zige94

Cities In Motion 2 julkaistaan 2. huhtikuuta.  Ennakkotilaajat saavat Modern Pack -lisäosan kaupan päälle. Pelin voi tilata mm. Steamissa. Hinta 19,90e joka ei ole mun mielestä yhtään pahan hinta. Ensimmäisestä osasta pidin jo, ja toisessa osassa mm. kauan odotettu aikataulusysteemi, ymmärtääkseni voi vuorovälin asettaa tms.

----------


## sm3

Tuossa uudessa onkin varikot, aikataulut, ruuhka-ajat, yö ja päivä, monipeli ja muuta joista zige mainitsi jo osan.

----------


## tlajunen

Vaikuttaa tosiaan ennakkotietojen perusteella varsin onnistuneelta (vaikka raitiovaunut ottavat sähköä maagisesti suoraan ilmasta...). Kustantajan foorumilla on keskustelua aiheesta, jossa pelinkehittäjän edustajat kiitettävällä tarmolla ovat vastailleet kysymyksiin.

http://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum/...es-in-Motion-2

Etenkin developer diaryt ovat valaisevaa luettavaa.

----------


## zige94

Kyllä tätä on odotettu ja ennakkotilattukkin Steamista, pitäisi latautua koneelle automaattiseti 2.4. (kellonaikaa en kylläkään tiedä). Noiden kaikkien parannuksien jälkeen uskon että on ykkösosaa reilusti parempi ja toimivampi, ainakin toivotaan.

----------


## sm3

Lueskelin lisää ja siinä on myös mahdollisuus tehdä enintään neljä halutun kokoista maksualuetta. Eli siis vissiin semmonen mitä nyt on ollut suunnitteilla HSL alueelle tulevaksi.

Lisäksi oli bussikaistojen teko mahdollisuus kaiken tyyppisille teille. Aikataulut voi suunnitella erikseen MA-TO välille, perjantaille oma, viikonlopulle oma sekä loma ajoille ja ruuhka-ajalle oma. Loma-ajoista en tosin ole 100% varma mutta muistaisin että oli semmonen mahdollisuus myös.

Lisäksi on vaikka mitä muuta mutta en muista tähän hätään.

----------


## zige94

Tänään klo 21 pitäisi olla ainakin Steamissa ladattavana CiM2. Sitä ennen pienet päikkärit ja sen jälkeen heti lataamaan  :Smile: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:45 ----------




> Tänään klo 21 pitäisi olla ainakin Steamissa ladattavana CiM2. Sitä ennen pienet päikkärit ja sen jälkeen heti lataamaan


Korjataan, klo 20 tullut saatavilla. Ladataan, raportoidaan fiiliksiä n. 3-5 tunnin päästä  :Wink: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:12 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:45 ----------

Ensimmäiset huomiot tutorialin aikana:

Aikataulut toimii hyvin, pystyt määrittämään esimerkiksi busseissa onko pieni kalusto, keskikokoinen vai iso kalusto, esim. voit ruuhkavuoroihin pistää isoa kalustoa ja kokopäivävuoroihin keskikokoista. Yölle voit sitten laittaa pientä ja vaikka viikonlopullekkin pientä.

Mulle kävi tuossa jo niin että tule "missed departure" tms. Syyksi sanoi ettei ole tarpeeksi kalustoa..  :Smile:  Sitten seuraava kun pääsi päätepysäkille ja lähti se samantien uudestaan matkaa. Siihen nousseet matkustajat valittivat että bussi oli myöhässä. Lisäksi nyt juuri 30paikkaisessa autossa on 43 matkustajaa ja tiedoissa näkyy "overcrowded", ilmeisesti nuo 13matkustajaa on seisojia. Ratikoihin, johdinautoihin ja metroihin en ole vielä ehtinyt tutustua. Piti jakaa nämä huomiot ennen kuin unohdan.

Miinusta: Bussi aloittaa reitin ja lopettaa aina "depotille" eli varikolle, joka mun mielestä on vähän epärealistista. Toisaalta plussaa siitä taas ettei bussi vain ilmesty kadulle niinkuin ekassa versiossa.
- Kaluston kapasiteetti on tässäkin versiossa epärealistinen, isossa bussissa on 30istumapaikkaa... Onneksi varmasti joku tekee pian taas modin jolla saa vähän realistisemmaks kaluston koon.

Kaiken kaikkiaan kuitenkin vain hyvät fiilikset jäänyt tästä. Jatkaan myöhään aamuyöhön.. Niin ja tässä on jotenkin tehty CO-OP multiplayer, eli pystyt kaverin kanssa pelaamaan ja rakentamaan joukkoliikenteen kaupunkiin! En ole tätä päässyt testaamaan, jos joku olisi jossain vaiheessa kiinnostunut kokeilemaan (ja omistaa siis myös pelin) niin pistä vaikka YV:tä mulle!  :Smile: 

Lisäystä 22:25: Voit itse näköjään tehdä myös teitä, jos valmiina olevat tiet ovat ruuhkaiset tai et saa nykyisillä teillä hyvää reittiä. Tie vaihtoehtoja on pikkuteistä moottoritiehen, kaikkea siltä väliltä löytyy, yksisuuntaisia teitä, pelkkiä kävelyteitä jne.

----------


## sm3

Zige kertoi jo kaikki hyvät puolet. Kerron siis ainoa huonon puolen joka on vajaan tunnin testauksen aikana tullut esille. Siirtyminen on vaikeata, kuvaa ei voi vierittää hiirellä vaan se täytyy tehdä olikos W, A, S ja D näppäimillä. Kuvakulmaa (eli siis pyöritys, ja katutasoon siirtyminen tai perinteiseen ylhäältäpäin näkymään siirtyminen) tapahtuu nuolinäppäimillä. Tämä on tosi vaikea oppia mutta alkoi jo sujumaan ihan hyvin lopulta.

----------


## zige94

> Zige kertoi jo kaikki hyvät puolet. Kerron siis ainoa huonon puolen joka on vajaan tunnin testauksen aikana tullut esille. Siirtyminen on vaikeata, kuvaa ei voi vierittää hiirellä vaan se täytyy tehdä olikos W, A, S ja D näppäimillä. Kuvakulmaa (eli siis pyöritys, ja katutasoon siirtyminen tai perinteiseen ylhäältäpäin näkymään siirtyminen) tapahtuu nuolinäppäimillä. Tämä on tosi vaikea oppia mutta alkoi jo sujumaan ihan hyvin lopulta.


Joo, tuosta toinen kaverinikin huomautti. Voi olla että tehdään muutos päivityksessä. Toivotaan että pelin kehittäjät seuraavat vielä tätä ketjua  :Smile: 

Yksi mikä kiinnitti huomiota, tässä on maksualueet, kolme eri maksualuetta. Lippujen hinnat saa laitettua seuraavasti: yksi linja joko bussi, johdinauto, ratikka, metro tai vesibussi, joko yhden alueen sisällä toimiva, kahden alueen sisällä tai kolmen alueen sisällä toimiva tietyssä kulkuvälineessä. Sitten vastaavat liput niin että käy kaikissa kulkuneuvoissa (paitsi tietysti hintaa ei voi määrittää yhden linjan matkalle). Lisäksi kaikkiin vaihtoehtoihin on kuukausilippu jonka hinnan voi määrittää.

Toivottavasti ei tullut liian sekava  :Smile: 


EDIT: Korjataan ylläolevaa. Maksuvyöhykkeitä on NELJÄ kappaletta, A, B, C ja D ja ne voi itse pelissä vieläpä määrittää.

----------


## bussifriikki

Onkos tässä joku 'free mode' vai pitääkö tehdä tehtäviä? Alkoi teidän puheiden ja trailerivideon perusteella kiinnostaa.

----------


## sm3

> Onkos tässä joku 'free mode' vai pitääkö tehdä tehtäviä? Alkoi teidän puheiden ja trailerivideon perusteella kiinnostaa.


Vapaasti saa rakennella ja jopa siten että edes raha ei ole rajana. Eli täysin vapaata rakentamista.

----------


## zige94

> Vapaasti saa rakennella ja jopa siten että edes raha ei ole rajana. Eli täysin vapaata rakentamista.


Jep, eli sandbox mode  :Smile:  Itse vedän nyt vielä tutorialia (säädän samalla muutakin niin hidasta tää  :Very Happy:  ) ja kohta ajattelin sandboxia pelata. Tän hintakaan ei ole ollenkaan paha, jos vertaa vaikka johonkin SimCityyn (limited versio 59,90e, täys versio 79,90e)...

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Vapaasti saa rakennella ja jopa siten että edes raha ei ole rajana.


Mutta ei toki välttämättä molemmat yhtä aikaa, ts. saat pelata toki myös raharajoitteen kanssa, mutta ilman "tehtävämoodia". Kai? Itse laitoin vasta latautumaan (Steamista).

----------


## zige94

> Mutta ei toki välttämättä molemmat yhtä aikaa, ts. saat pelata toki myös raharajoitteen kanssa, mutta ilman "tehtävämoodia". Kai? Itse laitoin vasta latautumaan (Steamista).


Eli sandboxissa voit pelata raharajoitteen kanssa tai ilman, campaing on sitten erikseen jossa ei ole rajattomasti rahaa.

----------


## hezec

> Miinusta: Bussi aloittaa reitin ja lopettaa aina "depotille" eli varikolle, joka mun mielestä on vähän epärealistista. Toisaalta plussaa siitä taas ettei bussi vain ilmesty kadulle niinkuin ekassa versiossa. - Kaluston kapasiteetti on tässäkin versiossa epärealistinen, isossa bussissa on 30istumapaikkaa... Onneksi varmasti joku tekee pian taas modin jolla saa vähän realistisemmaks kaluston koon.


Olen nyt itsekin tutorialissa (heihei opiskelu huomisen osalta  :Wink: ) ja pakko kommentoida näitä zigen miinuksia. Varikot: linjan viimeiseksi pysäkiksi voi valita saman kuin ensimmäinen, jolloin ajoneuvo jatkaa uudelle kierrokselle jos aikataulut niin vaativat, eli jos yrittää ollenkaan matkia todellisten aikataulujen toimintaa. Kapasiteetti: ota myös huomioon, että pilvenpiirtäjässä asuu 15 ihmistä... näitä on pakko suhteuttaa todellisuuteen jonkinlaisten kertoimien kautta ja ainakin itse luotan siihen, että pelin tekijät ovat laskeneet ne suht toimiviksi.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kapasiteetti: ota myös huomioon, että pilvenpiirtäjässä asuu 15 ihmistä... näitä on pakko suhteuttaa todellisuuteen jonkinlaisten kertoimien kautta ja ainakin itse luotan siihen, että pelin tekijät ovat laskeneet ne suht toimiviksi.


Tämä on totta, tosin jonkin mittaluvun voisi aina yrittää skaalata realistiseksi ja käyttää sitä kerrointa sitten kaikkiin. Mutta maksoihan SimCityssäkin jokin hiilivoimala muutaman tonnin (alkuperäisessä ihan dollareita). Siinä on toki se ero, että aika moni saattaisi tietää, kuinka monta ihmistä bussiin noin keskimäärin mahtuu, mutta harvalla on mitään käryä siitä, mitä hiilivoimala oikeasti maksaisi.

Toki jos simulaatio tehdään niin, että jokainen henkilö myös animoidaan erikseen, ei sitä skaalausta voi tehdä. Silloinhan saattaisi pysäkillä nähdä 5 henkeä ja ihmetellä, miksi bussiin ilmestyykin 10 lisää. Mutta joo, vaikka laskentateho ei tuota rajoittaisi, pelin toiminta muuten saattaa rajoittaa, että näyttää ja toimii paremmin, jos kapasiteetti skaalataan puolet pienemmäksi. Kunhan suhteellinen kapasiteetti on oikein.

----------


## zige94

> Tämä on totta, tosin jonkin mittaluvun voisi aina yrittää skaalata realistiseksi ja käyttää sitä kerrointa sitten kaikkiin. Mutta maksoihan SimCityssäkin jokin hiilivoimala muutaman tonnin (alkuperäisessä ihan dollareita). Siinä on toki se ero, että aika moni saattaisi tietää, kuinka monta ihmistä bussiin noin keskimäärin mahtuu, mutta harvalla on mitään käryä siitä, mitä hiilivoimala oikeasti maksaisi.
> 
> Toki jos simulaatio tehdään niin, että jokainen henkilö myös animoidaan erikseen, ei sitä skaalausta voi tehdä. Silloinhan saattaisi pysäkillä nähdä 5 henkeä ja ihmetellä, miksi bussiin ilmestyykin 10 lisää. Mutta joo, vaikka laskentateho ei tuota rajoittaisi, pelin toiminta muuten saattaa rajoittaa, että näyttää ja toimii paremmin, jos kapasiteetti skaalataan puolet pienemmäksi. Kunhan suhteellinen kapasiteetti on oikein.


Ekassa osassa tosin kävi niin että oli pysäkillä jopa 600matkustajaa odottamassa.. Siis ihan ilman mitään ihmisten lisääntymis modia tms... SIinä jos niillä normaaleilla 30-40paikkaisilla kalustolla olisi ajellut niin... Ykkösosassa mulla on modi, joka kertoo kolmella pelin normaalin kapasiteetin, niin tuli reilusti realistisempi (esim. variotram 30 -> 90).

Täältä löytyy modeja, tosin tähän uuteen versioon ei tietysti vielä oikein ole saatavilla muita kuin kaksi mappia.

----------


## zige94

> Miinusta: Bussi aloittaa reitin ja lopettaa aina "depotille" eli varikolle, joka mun mielestä on vähän epärealistista. Toisaalta plussaa siitä taas ettei bussi vain ilmesty kadulle niinkuin ekassa versiossa.


Muokataas tämä nyt, annoin vähän väärää tietoa.. Nyt kun olen tarkemmin seuraillut niin bussit, ratikat, metrot jne. eivät aina aloita uutta kierrosta tai lopeta varikolle, vain jos seuraavaan lähtöön on todella pitkä aika TAI kaluston kunto tippuu olikohan alle 50%. Kulkuneuvot myös odottavat sillä ekalla pysäkillään lähtöaikaansa jos ovat saapuneet etuajassa, jotkut tosin saapuvat myös lähtöajan jälkeen, siihen tosin taitaa vaikuttaa matksutajamäärät sekä liikennevalot.

----------


## bussifriikki

No nyt on täälläkin CiM2. Paljon on opittavaa, mutta ihan mukavaltahan tuo vaikuttaa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty 4.4.2013 klo 1:27 ---------- Previous Post was on 3.4.2013 at 23:14 ----------

Ekaksi tulee kysymys: Miten metrotunneleita tehdään? En millään saa kiskoja maan alle.

----------


## tlajunen

> Ekaksi tulee kysymys: Miten metrotunneleita tehdään? En millään saa kiskoja maan alle.


PgDn. Sillalle kiskot saa nostettua PgUp:illa.

----------


## Jufo

Miten tässä CiM2:ssa on matkustajien liikkumiskohteet mallinnettu? Näkeekö jokaisen matkustajan osalta missä tämä asuu ja mihin työ/asiointi/vapaa-ajan matkat suuntautuvat vai rakennetaanko linjoja ihan summanmutikassa tietämättä tarkkaa matkustustilastoa.

----------


## zige94

> Miten tässä CiM2:ssa on matkustajien liikkumiskohteet mallinnettu? Näkeekö jokaisen matkustajan osalta missä tämä asuu ja mihin työ/asiointi/vapaa-ajan matkat suuntautuvat vai rakennetaanko linjoja ihan summanmutikassa tietämättä tarkkaa matkustustilastoa.


Näkee, voit katsella yhden tietyn matkustajat kohdalta juuri nuo mainitsemasi, myös autoilijoiden. Lisäksi on värikartat missä suunnassa asuu minkälaisia ihmisiä, missä on työpaikkoja jne. vapaa-ajan asiointeja, kaupat tms.

----------


## sm3

Minulla on semmoinen ongelma että miten ihmiset saa metroasemalle? Eli siis rakensin lyhyen metron joka kulkee maan alla mutta asemat ovat maan päällä. Vieressä kulkee tie ja on taloja. Silti kukaan ei tule metroon.... Asemalle ei mene mitään väylää tieltä, pitääkö sellainen olla?

----------


## zige94

> Minulla on semmoinen ongelma että miten ihmiset saa metroasemalle? Eli siis rakensin lyhyen metron joka kulkee maan alla mutta asemat ovat maan päällä. Vieressä kulkee tie ja on taloja. Silti kukaan ei tule metroon.... Asemalle ei mene mitään väylää tieltä, pitääkö sellainen olla?


Asemathan pitäisi olla maan alla.. Sitten siinä on jokin "teleportti", pieni punakattoinen koppi jossain siinä tiellä josta ne sinne alas metrolaiturilla ilmestyy... Siinä ei samanlaisia portaita mee niinkuin ekassa versiossa oli..

----------


## sm3

> Asemathan pitäisi olla maan alla.. Sitten siinä on jokin "teleportti", pieni punakattoinen koppi jossain siinä tiellä josta ne sinne alas metrolaiturilla ilmestyy... Siinä ei samanlaisia portaita mee niinkuin ekassa versiossa oli..


Semmoinen punainen koppi kyllä näkys itseasiassa siinä heti aseman vieressä olevalla tiellä. Asemathan saa kaikkille tasoille joissa rata kulkee. Eli siis rakennat radan ja siten lisäät asemat siihen päälle.

Ihmettelin sitä punaista koppia ja yritin sitä poistaakkin kun en tiennyt mikä se on. Ehkä junani ei vain sitten houkuta ketään. Asemat on maanpäällä koska se on niin lyhyt vielä että siinä välissä ei ole asemia ollenkaan, ja koska metrot eivät osaa peruuttaa ja se kehä vie liikaa tilaa niin käännätän ne varikolla jonka saa vain maan päälle. 

Ajattelin siitä vain ruuhka-aikaan kulkevaa kaupunkijunaa joka kerää matkustajat suurimmista keskuksista ja bussit jää sen väen käyttöön joka menee esim. omakotitaloalueille kauemmas kaikesta, metron kuljettaessa ne jotka menevät isoihin lähiöihin, kauppohin jne. Ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella ajaa pikaratikka samaa linjaa (ehkä jopa samaa rataa osittain jos mahdollista) mutta pysähtyy useammin, tämä ratikka sitten ajaa kaikkina muina aikoina paitsi ruuhka-aikaan.

----------


## zige94

> Semmoinen punainen koppi kyllä näkys itseasiassa siinä heti aseman vieressä olevalla tiellä. Asemathan saa kaikkille tasoille joissa rata kulkee. Eli siis rakennat radan ja siten lisäät asemat siihen päälle.
> 
> Ihmettelin sitä punaista koppia ja yritin sitä poistaakkin kun en tiennyt mikä se on. Ehkä junani ei vain sitten houkuta ketään. Asemat on maanpäällä koska se on niin lyhyt vielä että siinä välissä ei ole asemia ollenkaan, ja koska metrot eivät osaa peruuttaa ja se kehä vie liikaa tilaa niin käännätän ne varikolla jonka saa vain maan päälle. 
> 
> Ajattelin siitä vain ruuhka-aikaan kulkevaa kaupunkijunaa joka kerää matkustajat suurimmista keskuksista ja bussit jää sen väen käyttöön joka menee esim. omakotitaloalueille kauemmas kaikesta, metron kuljettaessa ne jotka menevät isoihin lähiöihin, kauppohin jne. Ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella ajaa pikaratikka samaa linjaa (ehkä jopa samaa rataa osittain jos mahdollista) mutta pysähtyy useammin, tämä ratikka sitten ajaa kaikkina muina aikoina paitsi ruuhka-aikaan.


Tässä kakkosversiossa on ilmesteistesti vähän paremmin suhteutettu asukkaat kaluston kapasiteettii. Millään en saa linjoille niin paljon käyttäjiä kuin ekassa versiossa, sinänsä ehkä hyvä, suorituskyky parempi, mutta toisaalta vaikuttaa vähän tylsältä myös..

----------


## tlajunen

Aikataulutuksessa erilliset ruuhkavuorot tai yöaikataulut ovat kyllä melkoisen turhia. Kun yksi kierros voi kestää jollain pitkähköllä ratikkalinjalla pelin aikaa 10 tuntia, niin se nyt on se ja sama jos pari kolme vuoroväliä mennäänkin tiheämmin.  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

> Aikataulutuksessa erilliset ruuhkavuorot tai yöaikataulut ovat kyllä melkoisen turhia. Kun yksi kierros voi kestää jollain pitkähköllä ratikkalinjalla pelin aikaa 10 tuntia, niin se nyt on se ja sama jos pari kolme vuoroväliä mennäänkin tiheämmin.


Kattelin tossa samaa kun vielä keskiyöllä palailee muutamalla mun linjalla ruuhkavuoroja peräkanaa... Ja sitten parhaimmillaan ne yövuorovälit on todellisuudessa palaamassa juuri pahimpaan aamuruuhkaan..  :Laughing:  Mulla onkin monella linjalla samanlaiset vuorovälit koko päivän, rahaa tulee vaikka kuinka paljon niin ei haittaa yhtää vaikka osa ajelisi tyhjillään.

Nyt vasta tajusin että pelatessa kun rakentaa tien kävelytiellä niin siihen viereen kasvaa taloja  :Very Happy:  Sehän oli yksi pelin ideakin, mutta olin kokonaan unohtanut tämän vaikka erään kanssa tästä juttelinkin pari päivää sitten... Noh nyt on sitten kipeenä aikaa enemmän pelata... Juuri rakentelin koko yön paljon ratikka reittejä ja metro.. Harmi ettei ole junia, mutta voihan maanpäällistä metroa käyttää "junana", rakas Keravan kaupunkiratamme  :Wink:

----------


## bussifriikki

Voiko tässä muuten tehdä reittejä paikasta A paikkaan B? Toistaiseksi olen saanut aikaiseksi vain ympyrälinjoja, jotka alkavat ja päättyvät varikolle.

----------


## sm3

> Voiko tässä muuten tehdä reittejä paikasta A paikkaan B? Toistaiseksi olen saanut aikaiseksi vain ympyrälinjoja, jotka alkavat ja päättyvät varikolle.


Voi, jos teet kääntöpaikan toiseen päähän ja toiseen päähän varikon. Tai varikko molempiin päihin, tai kääntöpaikat kumpaankin päähän ja varikko jonnekkin muualle reitin varrelle.

----------


## tlajunen

> Voiko tässä muuten tehdä reittejä paikasta A paikkaan B? Toistaiseksi olen saanut aikaiseksi vain ympyrälinjoja, jotka alkavat ja päättyvät varikolle.


Voi, kunhan tekee toiseen päähän kääntösilmukan (tyyliin Helsingin ratikat), tai ne voi kääntää kätevästi vaikka sopivan korttelin ympäri (tyyliin Helsingin ratikat). Sama dösille. Eli pistää saman reitin varrelle pysäkit molempiin suuntiin, ja klikkailee ne läpi järjestyksessä varikko -> menomatkan pysäkit -> kääntösilmukassa oleva pysäkki (jos sinne haluaa oman pysäkkinsä) -> paluusuunnan pysäkit -> varikko. Metrollekin joutuu valitettavasti tekemään saman, koska peli ei tunne suunnanvaihtoa. Mutta aika pieneen tilaan sen kääntösilmukankin saa väännettyä, ja kun tekee sen maan alle, niin se ei niin häiritse realismista tykkäävää silmää.  :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

> Voi, jos teet kääntöpaikan toiseen päähän ja toiseen päähän varikon. Tai varikko molempiin päihin, tai kääntöpaikat kumpaankin päähän ja varikko jonnekkin muualle reitin varrelle.





> Voi, kunhan tekee toiseen päähän kääntösilmukan (tyyliin Helsingin ratikat), tai ne voi kääntää kätevästi vaikka sopivan korttelin ympäri (tyyliin Helsingin ratikat). Sama dösille. Eli pistää saman reitin varrelle pysäkit molempiin suuntiin, ja klikkailee ne läpi järjestyksessä varikko -> menomatkan pysäkit -> kääntösilmukassa oleva pysäkki (jos sinne haluaa oman pysäkkinsä) -> paluusuunnan pysäkit -> varikko. Metrollekin joutuu valitettavasti tekemään saman, koska peli ei tunne suunnanvaihtoa. Mutta aika pieneen tilaan sen kääntösilmukankin saa väännettyä, ja kun tekee sen maan alle, niin se ei niin häiritse realismista tykkäävää silmää.


Jes, kiitokset! 

Millaisia kulkuneuvoja olette rakennelleet? Itse olen nyt keskittynyt keskustan ulkopuolisiin maanpäällisiin metroihin. Niitä kiertelee eri kaupunginosiin.

----------


## zige94

> Jes, kiitokset! 
> 
> Millaisia kulkuneuvoja olette rakennelleet? Itse olen nyt keskittynyt keskustan ulkopuolisiin maanpäällisiin metroihin. Niitä kiertelee eri kaupunginosiin.


Latasin Green City kaupungin täältä, mukavan simppeli jne. voi sitten itse laajentaa kartan toiselle puoliskolle. Itse olen sinne aloittanut vasemmalta laidalta hiljalleen oikealle rakentamaan yhteyksiä. Tällä hetkellä bussilinjoja syöttöinä ja pari ratikkaa runkolinjoila sekä yksi trollikka.

----------


## sm3

Peliin on nyt tullut päivitys:
http://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum/...90-Patch-notes

Seuraavassa päivityksessä pitäisi tulla se kuvan rullaus hiirellä, eli kun viet hiiren vaikka oikeen reunaan niin kuva siirtyy oikealle jne.

Steam käyttäjille päivitys tulee itsestään, ei vaadi mitään toimenpiteitä. Se näyttää kuin ei olisi mitään päivitystä ladannut, mutta silti on päivittynyt.

----------


## zige94

> Peliin on nyt tullut päivitys:
> http://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum/...90-Patch-notes
> 
> Seuraavassa päivityksessä pitäisi tulla se kuvan rullaus hiirellä, eli kun viet hiiren vaikka oikeen reunaan niin kuva siirtyy oikealle jne.
> 
> Steam käyttäjille päivitys tulee itsestään, ei vaadi mitään toimenpiteitä. Se näyttää kuin ei olisi mitään päivitystä ladannut, mutta silti on päivittynyt.


Juu aamulla jo päivitti mulla, ei siinä mennyt kuin pari sekunttia, 1.4megaa oli se päivitys. En sitten tiedä onku tullut uusi sen jälkeen...

----------


## zige94

Väsäsin pienen ratikkaterminaalin yhteen mappiin... Siellä on vasta 1linja mutta oon jo suunnitellut 3 muuta jotka kaikki alkavat/päättyvät tonne. 1varikko per 2linjaa. Valkonen on ratikan reitti kun on linja-ajossa, sininen kun menee päättäriltä varikolla ja punainen kun varikolta päättärille.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Väsäsin pienen ratikkaterminaalin yhteen mappiin...


Hyvä idea. Jotain tuollaista olen itsekin suunnitellut tekeväni. Ja terminaalin kiskot ovat kävelykadulla? Miten estät sen, ettei kiskojen väliin kasva taloja?

----------


## zige94

> Hyvä idea. Jotain tuollaista olen itsekin suunnitellut tekeväni. Ja terminaalin kiskot ovat kävelykadulla? Miten estät sen, ettei kiskojen väliin kasva taloja?


Yksisuuntaiselle bussikaistalle tein, paitsi pieni pätkä on varikkoreiteillä on kaksisuuntaista koska samaa tietä pitkin menee vähän matkaa toisen linjan ratikat varikolle ja toisen taas toiseen suuntaan linjalle. Tuossa oli niin pieni väli ettei siihen väliin rakennu taloja. Toinen vaihtoehto myös on että teet tien jossa ei ole kävelytietä. Talothan rakentuu ainoastaan kävelyteiden viereen.

Kokeilen jossain vaiheessa tehdä johonkin kunnon terminaalin (trollikoita, ratikoita, busseja, metro (maan päälle, ylle tai alle). Oon vähän kiusannu autoilijoitakin..  :Very Happy:  Ne on tukkinut joitakin teitä ruuhkilla, juuri niitä teitä esim. jossa on runkolinja (ratikka) jonka vuoksi ne on sitten aina myöhässä. Oon muutellut liikennejärjestelyjä ja purkanu teitä ja korvannu ne ONLY BUS kaistoilla  :Wink:  Autoilijat on sitten joutunut kiertää muualta. Sain tossa sen vuoksi yhteen risteykseen kivan ruuhkan.. Autojono jatkuu ties kuinka pitkälle..

Tästä löytyy myös jotain todella mielenkiintoisia bugeja, tietääkseni tossa pitäisi olla raitiotie, ei metro/junarata  :Wink:  Myös tuossa vasemmalla laidalla näkyvät prosenttiluvut... Oon tekemässä ekaa campaignii... Noi luvut heittelee koko ajan... Oikeasti ekassa pitäisi olla 20% ja keskimmäisessä 60%... Välillä näyttää jopa nollaakin.



Ja tälläinen on toi terminaali joka ylemmässä kuvassa vähän pilkottaa.



---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 8:39 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 3:03 ----------

Nyt mä sit sen tein, jonka ajattelin olevan mahdotonta tässä... Pari sataa ihmistä yhdellä metroasemalla odottamassa metroa... Ja mulla on minimetrot (60paikkaiset) käytössä... Linjojen lisäys lisäsi myös matkustajamäärät selkeästi.

----------


## sane

Onko tässä mahdollista asettaa ajantasauspysäkkejä? Ongelmana siis se, että pitkillä ratikkalinjoilla ajoajat heittelevät paljon jolloin matkustajat ovat hyvin tyytymättömiä "Vehicle was late".

----------


## bussifriikki

Onko kukaan keksinyt tapaa rakentaa CIM2:ssa juna-asemaa? Ajattelin siis tehdä ison keskuksen metroille.

----------


## tlajunen

> Onko kukaan keksinyt tapaa rakentaa CIM2:ssa juna-asemaa? Ajattelin siis tehdä ison keskuksen metroille.


En ole aivan varma mitä tarkoitat, enkä nyt ehdi kokeilemaan, mutta eikös tuo onnistu ihan siten, että tekee riittävän monta rinnakkaista raidetta, niille laiturit (joista peliteknisesti jokainen on oma "pysäkkinsä"), ja sitten reitittää linjat haluamilleen raiteille. Tarvittaessa käyttää waypointeja. Täytyy kuitenkin muistaa, että jokainen raiteenpätkä on vain yksisuuntainen, eli vaihdeyhteyksiä suunnitellessa täytyy käyttää "englantilaista" ajattelua...

----------


## bussifriikki

Millainen teidän muiden CiM2-pelaajien maineenne on?  Tarkoitan siis sitä palkkia vasemmassa yläkulmassa. Itselläni näyttää vain 35 prosenttia.

----------


## Knightrider

> Millainen teidän muiden CiM2-pelaajien maineenne on?  Tarkoitan siis sitä palkkia vasemmassa yläkulmassa. Itselläni näyttää vain 35 prosenttia.


2:ssa tuntuu helpommalta ja kannattavammalta pitää yllä mainetta, kuin alkuperäisessä. Yleensä 60-80%.

----------


## bussifriikki

> 2:ssa tuntuu helpommalta ja kannattavammalta pitää yllä mainetta, kuin alkuperäisessä. Yleensä 60-80%.


Nyt laski 12 prosenttiin kun pari metrolinjaa rakensin. Millä sen saa nousuun?

----------


## Knightrider

> Nyt laski 12 prosenttiin kun pari metrolinjaa rakensin. Millä sen saa nousuun?


Näin itse pelaan:
  varmistan joukkoliikenteen sujuvuuden (saattaa jopa harvoissa tapauksissa vaatia autoliikenteen sujuvoittamista)
poikittaislinjoja, pitkittäislinjoja, runkolinjoja, runkolinjojen apulinjoja.. niin monta reittivariaatiota, kuin vain on suinkin kannattavaa pitää yllä - en yritä kerätä ihmisiä pakolla mihinkään isompaan pisteeseen, vaan tarjoan hyvää, lähes vaihdotonta palvelua
lippujen hinnat keskitasolla, suosien kuitenkin kausilippulaisia kertalippujen kustannuksella
en yritä laajentua heti koko kaupunkiin, vaan hoidan ensin pienemmän toiminta-alueen asiat hyvään kuosiin, ja siitä pikkuhiljaa laajennan verkostoa.

----------


## Prompter

Onko kenelläkään muulla seuraavanlaista ongelmaa?

Rakennan infran eli varikot ja pysäkit ihan mallikkaasti, teen linjat ja aikataulut mutta kulkuneuvoja ei lähde varikolta liikkeelle. Ei sitten millään. Aika niin nopealle kuin mahdollista, mutta mitään ei tapahdu siltikään. Matkustajat kyllä kasaantuvat pysäkeille ja ymmärrettävästä syystä vihastuvat... Aiemmin sain ongelman korjatuksi klikkaamalla "Disable random objectives" pois käytöstä sandbox-aloitusvalikossa. Nyt sekään ei auta.

Neuvot olisivat tarpeen...

Edit: kyse on siis Cities in Motion 2:sta.

----------


## Prompter

Jahas, ongelma ratkaistu. Ajattelin näemmä liian realistiseen tyyliin kun kuvittelin, että linjoja voitaisiin ajaa kahdelta varikolta  :Wink:

----------


## sm3

Näemmä tullut yksi uusi lisuri, siinä tulee uusia busseja. Huomasin että pelissä on myös oma erillinen kauppa josta voi ostaa mm. viiden ratikan lisäpaketin jota ei voi ostaa muualta. Ainakin minulle tuli siitä ihan ilmoitus pelin vasempaan reunaan alkuvalikossa, en vielä katsonut miten siihen kauppaan pääsee muuta kautta. Vitosen makso se ratikka lisäosa.

Yhä pelissä tuntuu se liikkuminen vaikealta, sivuille tai ylös ja alas 2D kuvakulmassa ei voi siirtyä kuin w a s d näppäimillä tai karttaa klikkaamalla. Hiirellä kilkkaamalla kohtaa johon haluaa siirtyä olisi perinteisempi ratkaisu. Avasin pelin nyt uudelleen varmaan kolmen tai neljän kuukauden jälkeen kun aattelin että tuo olisi muutettu, ei ollut, muuten peli tuntuu olevan päivitetty kyllä ainakin suorituskyvyn osalta. Aikataulu systeemi on myös päivitetty paremmaksi.

----------


## Prompter

> Yhä pelissä tuntuu se liikkuminen vaikealta, sivuille tai ylös ja alas 2D kuvakulmassa ei voi siirtyä kuin w a s d näppäimillä tai karttaa klikkaamalla. Hiirellä kilkkaamalla kohtaa johon haluaa siirtyä olisi perinteisempi ratkaisu.


Mielestäni tuo on hyvä kompromissi liikkumiseen pelissä, jossa objektien valinta tapahtuu hiirellä klikkaamalla. Liikkua voi myös pitämällä vasenta Ctrl-nappia pohjassa ja liikuttamalla hiirtä. Kameran kallistelu tapahtuu samalla periaatteella, mutta näppäin on siinä tapauksessa Z

----------


## sm3

> Mielestäni tuo on hyvä kompromissi liikkumiseen pelissä, jossa objektien valinta tapahtuu hiirellä klikkaamalla. Liikkua voi myös pitämällä vasenta Ctrl-nappia pohjassa ja liikuttamalla hiirtä. Kameran kallistelu tapahtuu samalla periaatteella, mutta näppäin on siinä tapauksessa Z


Minulla on hiiressä joku lisänappi joka vastaa sen hiirirullan painamista pohjaan. Sillä käy tuo kallistelu. Kokeilenkin tuota Ctrl näppäintä pitää pohjassa. 

Objektihan valitaan vasemalla ja paikasta toiseen siirtyminen oikealla hiirennäppäimellä nehän eivät sotke toisiaan, semmoseen liikkumistapaan olen tottunut. Yleensä vain hiirikäsi on käytössä ja toisella selaan vaikka lehteä, juon tms. nyt pitää käyttää molempia pelatessa ja siihen on vaikea tottua.

----------


## tlajunen

Vähän lisäkritiikkiä peliä kohtaan... (Vaikka hyvä yritys on kyseessä kuitenkin.)

Asukkaiden liikkumisen generointi toimii vähän hassusti, mikä aiheuttaa immersion pahan rikkoutumisen. Vaikuttaa nimittäin siltä, että asukkaiden liikkuminen generoidaan vain alueilla, joissa on joukkoliikennepalvelua - eli asuinpaikka osuu jonkin aseman vaikutusalueelle. Nämä asukkaat sitten valitsevat (oletusarvoisesti) 50/50 suhteella, matkustavatko joukkoliikenteellä vai autolla.

Näin ollen, paras tapa hillitä yksityisautoruuhkia onkin olla rakentamatta joukkoliikennettä lainkaan... :P

----------


## Prompter

> Näin ollen, paras tapa hillitä yksityisautoruuhkia onkin olla rakentamatta joukkoliikennettä lainkaan... :P


Hmm, tämäpä outo ongelma, jota itselläni ei esiinny. Olen tosin tehnyt oman sääntökirjan (Tools -> Ruleset editor)

Olet kylläkin oikeassa siinä, että liikkumisen generointi on hassua. Äsken seurasin erästä asukasta, joka meni töihin. Hän lähti kotoa linjalla 650, vaihtoi metroon (jolla meni yhden pysäkin), vaihtoi linjalle 650 toiseen suuntaan, ja sitten linjalle 650 uudestaan alkuperäiseen suuntaan  :Laughing: 

Mielestäni ainoa tästä pelistä puuttuva toiminto on itse ajaminen. Olisi todella mukavaa päästä ajelemaan omilla reiteillä  :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

Huomasin juuri, että peliin voi nyt valita maanalaiset metrovarikot. Hyvä homma.

----------


## bussifriikki

Tein äsken pahan virheen CIM2:ssa. Suosioni matkustajien keskuudessa oli noin 75 prosentin luokkaa, kun päätin laskea lippujen hinnat nollaan. Suosio nousi ripeästi lähelle 90 prosenttia. Siinä vaiheessa nostin hinnat entiselle tasolle, ja suosio tippui 50 prosenttiin eikä ole siitä enää noussut.  :Mad:

----------


## Prompter

> Tein äsken pahan virheen CIM2:ssa. Suosioni matkustajien keskuudessa oli noin 75 prosentin luokkaa, kun päätin laskea lippujen hinnat nollaan. Suosio nousi ripeästi lähelle 90 prosenttia. Siinä vaiheessa nostin hinnat entiselle tasolle, ja suosio tippui 50 prosenttiin eikä ole siitä enää noussut.


Tässä tapauksessa suosiota laski todennäköisesti ne matkustajat, jotka ilmaiskyydeillä oltiin houkuteltu joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiksi. Kyllä minuakin ärsyttäisi, jos joukkoliikenne olisi ilmaista ja yllättäen ei olisikaan enää  :Laughing:

----------


## bussifriikki

> Tässä tapauksessa suosiota laski todennäköisesti ne matkustajat, jotka ilmaiskyydeillä oltiin houkuteltu joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiksi. Kyllä minuakin ärsyttäisi, jos joukkoliikenne olisi ilmaista ja yllättäen ei olisikaan enää


Heh  :Very Happy:  No niinpä  :Laughing:

----------


## Matkalainen

> Tein äsken pahan virheen CIM2:ssa. Suosioni matkustajien keskuudessa oli noin 75 prosentin luokkaa, kun päätin laskea lippujen hinnat nollaan. Suosio nousi ripeästi lähelle 90 prosenttia. Siinä vaiheessa nostin hinnat entiselle tasolle, ja suosio tippui 50 prosenttiin eikä ole siitä enää noussut.


En ole tätä kokeillut, vaikka minullakin tuo peli on, mutta ratkaisuksi pulmaasi saattaisi sopia päinvastoin toimiminen: Moninkertaista hinnat joksikin aikaa, ja laske ne sitten entiselle tasolleen.

----------


## Prompter

Toimivin tapa saada mainetta on rakentaa toimiva ja tiheävuorovälinen runkolinjasto. Minulla on kaupungissa yleensä vähintään yksi metrolinja, joka yhdistää koko kaupungin isot alueet. Sitten sille on parisenkymmentä liityntälinjaa, joiden vuoroväli on puolet metrolinjan vuorovälistä.  Metro on lähes aina itsekannattava, joten siihen kannattaa ottaa lainaa, jos ei pelaa rajattomalla rahalla. 

Pelaako muuten kukaan muu omilla säännöillä?

----------


## sm3

> Pelaako muuten kukaan muu omilla säännöillä?


Olen jotain muutoksia tehnyt niihin, vähemmän autoja, lisää ihmisiä, suurempi kapasiteetti jne.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Pelaako muuten kukaan muu omilla säännöillä?


En edes tajunnut, että niitä voi säätää, ennen edellistä viestiäsi.
Nyt olen säätänyt autojen määrää alemmas ja kellon kulkemaan hieman hitaammin.

----------

